# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everybody.......much luck to you all on the 2ww 

emma74 1 Apr IVF 
tracie b 1 Apr IVF 
Dawnie5000 2 Apr Clo 
BettySpaghetti 2 Apr ICSI 
shabba 2 Apr FET 
wakeygirl 2 Apr ICSI
frannyt 3 Apr IUI 
jack33 3 Apr ICSI 
outspan3 4 Apr IUI 
chinup07 6 Apr IUI 
vicmc 6 Apr FET 
SeemaParker 6 Apr IVF
kasa 7 Apr ICSI 
CateB 8 Apr  ICSI 
ckhayes 8 Apr FET 
starfish 8 Apr IVF
poppins 9 Apr ICSI 
Mustard 10 Apr IVF 
~Janey~ 10 Apr ICSI 
sparklequeen 11 Apr FET 
ULTRA 11 Apr ICSI 
petdowe 12 Apr IUI 
keepinghope 13 Apr IVF 
AMitchell 13 Apr IVF 
Ginger Nut 13 Apr IUI 
wishing4miracle 14 Apr ICSI 
piglets 14 Apr ICSI 
U2fan 14 Apr ICSI 
keira 14 Apr IUI 
mn23160 15 Apr FET 
emmyloupink 16 Apr IVF 
dimplesg 17 Apr FET 
pruflo 17 Apr IUI 
LYNNWIL 18 Apr ICSI 
Pankhurst 18 Apr ICSI 
anna1979 18 Apr ICSI 
max_8579 19 Apr Clo
Clareybob 19 Apr IVF 
suzi T 20 Apr IVF 
diannaK 20 Apr IVF 
KellyC 20 Apr ICSI 
**Jenna** 21 Apr ICSI 
S-C 22 Apr IVF 
gbnut 23 Apr ICSI 
jojomama 23 Apr ICSI 
inggirl 25 Apr ICSI 
Mina24  25 Apr IVF 
QueenVic 25 Apr FET 
babydancer 26 Apr ICSI
pinkpaula 27 Apr FET 
stressedem 27 Apr IVF 
Gini3 27 Apr ICSI 
Sam123 28 Apr IVF
Hugs 30 Apr IUI
uglybetty 30 Apr ICSI
chunkymonkeyuk 1 May ICSI
merrilees 2 May IVF
RazzyB 2 May IVF
nadinec 2 May IVF
annmarie07 3 May IVF
JacksJ 3 May FET
brandi 3 May IVF
steffan 4 May IVF
bonzi_2002 5 May FET
george paws 6 May IUI
wrenster 7 May ICSI
kateag 7 May ICSI
angels12 8 May IVF
jayb 8 May ICSI
munchkinmogil 9 May IVF
SKC 9 May
Hope4best 10 May IVF
not givin in never 11 May

Love, luck and babydust,

  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Mustard, Jackie, Loz, Keepinghope, U2fan and Poppins ~ welcome to the thread 

Jackie ~ did you find out about bubbles? Here's a link to explain: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

Emma ~ welcome to you as well. Don't worry too much about the diaries cause everyone is different hun......what day do you test?

Poppins ~ can i mither you for your test day too  Sounds like you had a really scary time yesterday....lots of luck to you  

Gill ~ too early hun.....you've still got a chance  

Wakeygirl ~ welcome to you too.....you're too early too 

Tracie ~ many hugs to you......love and luck for those frosties xx

Wishing ~ glad you are feeling better today but might be worth getting in touch with your clinic if you start to feel bad again.

Starfish ~ hope you get a better night tonight 

Cate ~ welcome back.......hope you had a lovely time 

Kate ~ lucky you seeing Paul Weller.......bet he was fab! I saw him ages ago and was a BIG Jam fan.....giving my age away  

Jani ~ that's fab news about your levels....good luck for your scan hun 

Fudgeyfu ~ yey!! Conbgratulations......really so pleased for you 

Dawnie, Gill, Shabba and Wakeygirl ~     for tomorrow!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

good to see im near enough the first one yipee


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck to Dawn, Gill & Wakeygirl for testing today.
nerve wracking isnt it  

I wont get my results till later this afternoon (they know how to make you feel worse these clinics)
I will let you know later.

Again
Good luck everyone

Sharon xx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck for later today Sharon


----------



## vicmc (Feb 20, 2006)

*Thinking of you all and wishing you tons and tons of luck........the sun is shining it has to be a good day for you all.
Love
Vic
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls - just to confirm was a negative for me this time.... 

Bit upset but not surprised.

Good Luck to all of you and thanks for the support

Gill xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

shabba-good luck,not doing home test
betty-really sorry


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Am really sorry betty  

Good luck to everyone else        

Sun is shining  

Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

So sorry Gill    

Sharon x


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Betty - really sorry  


jack33


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Gill ~ so sorry hun....many hugs 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi

can you add me to the list:  just had IUI and test date is 18/04/07.  

good luck to you all    

Kx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hiya
Ok, my HCG Level is 57 - so at the moment I'm pg, but will have to wait till Thurs for another blood test to confirm if levels are rising.

So I'm still on my 2 year wait !!

Sharon x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

    Well its a   for me!!!   got as far as day 17 after basting,a day more than last time,as my hospital tell me to wait 3 weeks!!!!!

  Good luck to all of you on your 2ww 

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry Francine   take care of yourself x

Sharon x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

As arnold would say ..........! i'll be back lol ....

  thank you sharon.

  Keira - good luck hun,

francine xx


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Shabba - i hope those levels keep rising. good luck for thursday. 

Francine - really sorry  


jack33


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Lizzie, I am on my 5th ICSI and test day is Monday 9th April, one week today! thank you.  

Gill, I'm so sorry for your sad news.   Take care and spoil yourself a bit.  

Francine, Im so sorry too,   you and DH take care and spoil ach other.  

Shabba, Congratulations, good luck for the levels.  

K, Hi and good luck!  

I've had a lovely day my Mum and Dad came over and are staying till tomorrow I've been pampered all day! 

Poppins x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Francine ~ i'm so sorry for your news....love and luck to you xx

Welcome Keira ~ good to have you on the thread...everyone's lovey here 

Blimey Poppins, your 5th! Thanks hun.....huge luck to you   Aw bless your Mum and Dad, thats so lovely of them 

Shabba ~ congratulations hun.......hoping those levels are doing fab on Thurs  

Jackie ~ everything crossed for your test tomorrow   

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi girls!

So sorry to hear your news, Francine, Betty and Gill. Sending you lots of  . Look after yourselves with a bit of pampering. 

Sharon, all the best with your HCG levels.... 

Also sending   to you for tomorrow's testing, Jack33!

Take care
Em.x


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Evening all,

Shabba - Great news xx  for some rising levels x

Francine, Gill - So sorry big  to you both

I *had * been feeling really  , then started spotting yesterday didn't worry too much as it was brown and not v much (sorry  ) it has started again this evening, and my legs feel a bit achey life AF is on her way to be honest I am absolutely Cr*****g myself now guess all I can do is sit back and see what the next 24 hours will bring 

Hello everybody else 
will check in soon, Kate xxx


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Well its test day for me today. I have been up since 5am as i couldnt sleep!!!!!!!!!  Im off to Leeds shortly to get my blood test done, then have to wait till this aft for results. Feeling really nervous at the min but I suppose thats to be expected.

Hope you are all ok. have a Good day everyone.

Jack33


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Jack33 - good luck for today......!!



    Francine xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

jack33  -  good luck for today    

sharon -  keep positive    I am sure those levels will rise

Kx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Francine ~ Am really sorry it didnt work hun, big hugs

Shabba ~ I soooo hope you r levels continue to rise  

Jackie ~ Good luck for your test today hun

Kate ~ Try not to worry - keep that PMA flowing. Chant to yourself 'it is implantation bleeding, it is implantation bleeding' etc....that should help!

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all ok.

Be back soon

Sparkles x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jackie ~ any news?  Good luck


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Lizzy - i have to phone the clinic after 4pm so not long now

Jack33


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck Jacks


----------



## SeemaParker (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello all,

Im new to all this. Im testing on Friday!!  been spotting since yesterday(and been really naughty) again, still neg preg test.  xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm 4dpt today with 5 day embies on board, and had some achy feelings low in my tummy earlier? just hoping its not a bad sign and keep thinking it would be too early for AF I had some yesterday too but with more of a twingy feeling, really think I'm going mad already  . I always say positive things to other girls who get these symptoms and worry so I will just stay positive myself!   They've gone now, could it be implantation or is that ridiculous, surely we cant feel that, see told you going mad!   

Jack33, Good luck today!    

Kate, Good luck, it hopefully will be old blood and nothing to worry about, but I know how it makes it so hard for us when it appears. It could be far too early for a hpt?    

Its been lovely having my Mum and Dad here, they have popped out to the farm shop to try and get some white eggs for easter sunday as my Mum dye's them. Not sure if we will will be going as its the day before we test so I will see how I feel?

Poppins x


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG    

We have been so lucky

Good luck to all the rest of you

Jackie


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

- congratulations Jack33


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Jack33- Congratulations on your BFP  


    Francine xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Jack - Great news
All the best for the next 9 months 

Poppins & Kate - please try to stay positive, not long now
Good luck and welcome Seema x

To everyone else, hope you are all ok. I went back to work today, god i'm tired. Still no sign of bleeding or anything, so feeling even more positive, (Sparkles will be so proud of me with my PMA   )
And no pains to speak of, just my back a bit sore, but could be cause i'm not horizontal at work     like i have been for the last 2 weeks at home  

Good luck everyone
Lots of love
Sharon x


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Lizzie,

Back on board after too many years. Have 2 embries on board and test day is 11th April.

ULTRA-


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Jackie,

HUGE Congratulations!!!  

I am really made up for you!!  Good luck for the next 8 months and wishing you a healthy pregnancy   

Gill xx


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thankyou for all your support and goodwishes. It all still feels a bit unreal at the minute, not quite sunk in yet.

Goodluck everyone, Hope there are lots more    on here soon


Thanks again

Jack33


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jackie ~ woohoooo congratulations hun, thats fabulous  I'll leave you the link for the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread.....have a very happy healthy pg . Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85149.630

Sharon    for tomorrow!

Seema ~ welcome to the thread....do i need send the   Loads of luck for Fri 

Ultra ~ welcome back.......hope you get good news hun  

Poppins ~ have your Mum and Dad gone now....bet it was lovely to have them around. Should i tell you not to worry about symptoms!! Lots of positive vibes coming your way anyway 

Love and luck to all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ultra you could be the lady i helped for all i know!!!!!


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hiya,
      Im on 2ww after first cycle of clomid,testing 19th april.im so nervous.x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Jackie, CONGRATULATIONS and GOOD LUCK!    

Georgia, yep I need telling and I will try! My Mum and Dad left last night  , I miss them already! but I have card making or jewellery making to do if I feel I'm going loopy   

Ultra, Welcome and Good luck with this go!  

Max, Hi and Good luck to you too!  

I've had no aches yet but it is only 8.45am!   I was awake from 6am this morning when my alarm went off for my ritrodrine tablet, I just couldn't get back to sleep . I'll be back later I'm sure!  

Poppins x


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

hiya girlies  

Well Im back on the 2ww hope you arent all going insane.  

Lizzy could you put me down for the 10th April please.Its my 2nd ICSI Well testing 9th but dont get results until the 10th  

Im on day 9 from EC and so far Ive been quite calm, but Im starting to get the judders now

Jackie ~ congrats hun     are you at the LGI or Jimmy's?  Im at LGI

Shabba ~ hope your blood tests continue to rise,   


Big hello to everyone else and hoping all your dreams come true    

love Jane xxxx


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Jane
i am at the LGi too. How come you have to wait till following day for results

Hope everyone is ok this morning .

Shabba good luck for tommorrow  

Jack 33


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya Jackie ~ Its Easter Monday hun, so the lab isnt open. Get results 4pm next day

who are you under?


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Janey - Mr Rutherford, i forgot its easter soon, 

jack33

Ps. if u want to chat this morn I am about, keep popping in the chat room but no one there yet.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Jack33-  Fantastic to hear more good news, gives us hope.

Sharon-Hope your levels are rising nicely, good luck for tomorrow  

All's quiet with my cramps at the moments, come to think of it I've not had  sore (.)(.)'s.    I'm not sure if I'd get my A/F on estradiol tablets.  Does anyone know weather i would still get it if it hadn't worked for us?

Good luck and best wishes to all

Clare xx


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Jackie ~ was going into chat but youre lights off, catcha soon!!

Clare not sure about AF, but not everyone gets sore boobies when pg, hope not cause it aint happened to me  

xxxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello peeps

just to let you know I got my    early this morning.

Can't believe it - still in shock, just so happy - YAY!!

good luck to everyone testing in the next few days. Sending everyone lots of


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratuations Outspan on your     

Jack33


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Outspan, CONGRATULATIONS!     Good luck. 

Sharon, Good luck.   

poppins x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats to all of those juicy BFP's - well done ladies! No sad news today! Keep it up!

Hello to the new ladies.

Hope you are all OK. 

Shabba. Good luck for tomorrow  

Im plodding along nicely, but have been getting some random sharp shooting pains in my legs. for the last 2 days. Doc doesnt know what it is (didnt see him, called him). Has anyone else had the same or have any ideas? Ive never had it before. Hoping its a good sign!!!

Speak soon

X


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations Outspan whoo hoo       

Jane x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Outspan, Well done  

Thanks everyone for the    

Sparkles, I have restless legs, if thats the same thing, not pains as such just achey  

I like this thread, lots of good news, just what we need

Catch up soon as at work, and will be   if caught  

Shabba x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Max ~ welcome to the thread, lovely wedding pic of you and DH. Oooh, just realised you just got married last Aug.....you're still a newlywed!! 

Janey ~ welcome to you too......shame you have to wait do long for you results 

Poppins ~ i make cards too......so relaxing!

Clare ~ can't help you i'm afraid....hope someone else can 

Outspan ~ congratulations hun....fabulous news 

Sparkles ~ not sure about the shooting pains.......maybe worth trying your clinic if your gp can't help 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hiya,

Just a quick one sorry no personals. I am still spotting seems to be getting a bit heavier every day, but is still brown and bitty?? wish someone could tell me what this means. Was woken up with AF pains in the night, feel like its just the progesterone stopping me from starting properly now and have noticed that my (.)(.) are not half as sore as they were, feeling very down and teary and can't seem to get the gusto up to do anything xxx will check in again later.

Love to all, Kate xx


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I wonder if I can join you, as i'm officially on 2ww now?!

Had ET at Jimmys this morning, 2 little 4cell embies on board! Hey, doesn't it feel weird knowing they're in there floating about?!

I see we have some happy new on this thread, CONGRATULATIONS! jack33 and Outspan3 fantastic news!

I'll be taking it easy now, as my DH is behaving like a mother hen already!

Hope to get to know all of you, and Good Luck and Hugs and Babydust to everyone!!

PS Could someone please tell me how to put all those lovely smileys, faries, bubbles etc. on to my posts?

Take care all
Love Lynn X


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

Hiya Lynn,

So glad your ET went well, your embies sound fab  

Yes thats the first thing I think, weird isnt it

After clicking reply just click on your smilies and it will appear in your post box, but will be in writing before posting. Also if you click on my ticker, you can make your own preg countdown ticker to copy and paste in your profile.

Hope you keep ringing that bell hun  

Kasa ~ hope you are ok, try not to worry Ive known people get brown discharge before pg, could be old blood from implantation     

hope everyone else is ok       

love Janexxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi again,

I've had an ok day today no dull aches, I think thats a good thing! just really tired had a sleep this afternoon and woke up feeling yucky I've never really liked sleeping through the day it makes you feel groggy! but I needed it. I walked into the village earlier, it only take 3 minutes! and hired The Holiday with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet, oh and Jude law, he's quite cute! it was a good chick flick and passed a couple of hours nicely! its a tiny dvd hiring section inside the one and only shop in the village! I'll probably go through the whole lot by the Monday!  

Jane, Hi and good luck!   

Lynn, Hi also and good luck!   

Kate,   Try not to worry I know its so hard, the last few days are pure torture, old blood is ok but I know it doesn't stop you thinking the worse when you see it. I hope the next few days go quickly by for you and that you get some really good news.   

Lizzy, Hi, hope you are ok!  

Sparklequeen, thats odd as I had a sharp shooting pain in my left leg earlier like a nerve? I thought it odd but just put it down to not doing anything and lying on my back on the sofa nearly all day you've got me thinking now!  

Hi everyone else.  

Poppins x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

It's quiet on here.....is everyone out enjoying the sun 

Kate ~ how are you feeling today hun? It's not uncommon for your (o)(o) to stop hurting as they get more used to the drugs. Take care and lots of luck for Sat  

Hi Lynn ~ welcome to the thread....did you work out how to do smilies, shout if you need any help  Hope DH is still fussing over you  

Have a lovely day everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

Hiya, can I join in please? I had ET yesterday (ICSI) with 2 embies grown from just 2 follies(!) My test date is the 18th April.

Lots and lots of luck everyone


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just to let you know my levels have risen, and i have my very first  
OMG - still in shock
Thanks for the support everyone

Shabba x


----------



## jack33 (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations Shabba    


Jack33


----------



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

Brilliant news!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Shabba, Cogratulations thats fab news!  

Pankhurst, Welcome and good luck, thats great news on your embies!   

Liz, Hi, yep enjoyed the sun for a bit today!

Lynn, Have you worked out the smilies! You have to push the "reply" button at the bottom of the page not the quick reply one in the white box at the bottom thats just for quick typing no smilies.

I'm fine today, again no symptom's, this time last fresh cycle at the ARGC on day 6 I had old brown blood when I wiped all day then 2 days of bleeding which then went onto a +ve but I had an early M/C, so I'm hoping that this time no bleeding will appear! will be knicker checking all day tomorrow again like today! but I mustn't panick if it does! Still really shaky on and off from the ritrodrine tablets but its bearable. 

Hi to everyone else.

Poppins x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Pankhurst ~ welcome to the thread 

Shabba ~ that's great hun.....fab news about your levels. Wooohoooo 

Poppins ~ how fabulous was it today......going to be lovely for a few days too. Sorry about the shakiness hun.

Chinup, Vicmc and SeemaParker    for tomorrow.

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi there,

I had two blastocysts transferred on Monday so am on day 9 of the TWW.

Have had a pretty miserable time over the last 2 days - feeling overwhelmingly emotional.  I've also found myself getting extremely hot especially in bed at night.  I can't find anyone with this symptom and its driving me mad. Logic tells me its because of the Progynova and Gestone Injections but I can't shake the idea that something is seriously wrong.

Any thoughts would be gratefully recieved.

xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Shabba hun - Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Wishing you all the love and luck in teh world for the next 8 months hun. You must be really happy and proud. Well done hun!  

Mel (mn23160) ~ Hallo. Just worked out we will be testing on the same day now! Ive updated the list on the other thread and will also reply to you on there too. Im sorry you're feeling poo.

Hope everyone else is OK.

GOod luck for tomorrow Clare and for anyone else who is testig then too - i cant see the list from here  .

THinking of you all

Sparkles x


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Could I join this thread?  I had ET yesterday with two 8-cell embies.  I will be testing on 22 April (if I can wait the 16 days that ACU tell you to do).

Congratulations to jack33, Outspan3 and Shabba! 

Lots and lots of luck  and  to everyone this weekend

SCxx


----------



## dimplesg (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in on this thread.  I had my FET on Tues 3/4/07,test date on 17 April.  All the best to you blessed ladies above who have a BFP.  I wish you all the best 

Luv Dimplesg


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Wishing Vicmc, Chinup and Seema all the best for testing today
Sending you     and some   good luck xxxxx

Welcome to the thread Dimplesg, s-c and Pankhurst. All the best for you test dates, will keep everything crossed for you.

Also sending my FET mate, Clare loads of         for tomorrow, will be checking in on you hunni, lots of love xxx

To everyone else testing, wishing you all the luck in the world.

Shabba x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

been bad bought tests and did 2 this afternoon.test day tuesday so yes i know ay too early.got some v v faint lines.i know not to count them though.im so naughty...


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello laydeez

Unfortunately another BFN for me - AF arrived last Wednesday evening. Felt pretty devastated  all day yesterday so ended up leaving work early as I couldn't concentrate on anything. This was our final NHS IUI attempt, so it's back to the drawing board now.

We have, however, been really lucky and managed to get an appointment with our consultant for a medical review and chat about next steps next Wednesday (due to a cancellation- his waiting list is usually a few months!). I'm a bit concerned my endo is back or something's cropped up, as my AF pains have been particularly bad the last 3 cycles.

We're both feeling more positive today knowing that we're seeing him on Wednesday and will be able to talk things through properly then. We're on the NHS IVF waiting list, but still some time to wait on that, so looks like we'll be going private to give IVF a go.

Thanks to you all for your positive vibes and babydust throughout the last 3 IUI cycles - plenty of the same back to you...    - good luck to all those testing soon, and congratulations to all you who've had BFPs! 

TTFN.

Em.x


----------



## ~Janey~ (Oct 27, 2006)

chinup ~ sorry to hear about your bfn  

Wishing ~ what test did you use? an early one? faint line sounds good hun      

Shabba~ Great news   

Lynn ~ you still ringing that bell hun?    hope you are ok

poppins ~ when do you do your test?

Hi to SC,dimplesg,sparklequeen,mn23160,lizzy,kasa and everyone else      

Im getting lots of cyclogest signs, itchy skin, insomnia, nausea, indegestion, bloated and hot all the time (not sure thats one) also got like a dull ache under my breastbone. Driving me nuts  Im on one pessary a night 400g  so must be quite strong.  Anyone else got these signs?

         

to you all  Jane xxx


----------



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi All,

I have to admit to being more of a lurker than a poster but wonder if I can please be added to the list - we had our first self funded natural IUI on Tuedays so testing date is 17th April.

Cheers and good luck to all in the 2ww.

Kate


----------



## AMitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread.

I had 2 embies transferred on 30/03/07, so I am half way through my 2ww. My test date is 13/04/07, lets just hope that Friday the 13th is lucky for me! 

This is my second attempt at IVF. I had a fresh cycle last July but it was unsuccesful, so this time we have gone for a downregulated frozen cycle. I am really struggling this time though and the wait is driving me mad. I feel so down in the dumps and I am analysing every sngle feeling I have. Reading this website has helped me lots because I now know that I'm not alone in how I feel.

Good luck to all of you with your cycles.

Aileen x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Em (Chinup) ~ so sorry for your news hun........sending many hugs and lots of luck for Wednesday 

Mn ~ hi there. Sorry you are having a tough time......if you do a search on night sweats/hot flushes there's a few posts. I think it's quite common and it's not bad news at all......good luck 

Kate (Pruflo) ~ all added hun......pleased your a poster now  Loads of luck  Is that your dog in your avatar.....soooooo cute 

SC, Aileen and Dimples ~ welcome to you all, everyone's lovely here and you'll be made very welcome. Love and luck to you all   

Jane ~ wow, thats a lot of symptoms.....hope they mean good news 

Wishing ~ happy birthday for last week.....sorry for missing it hun, just saw in your diary. Hope you had a lovely day  Sounding good with the peesticks 

Sparkles ~ how are you today? 

Shabba ~ hope you are doing ok....have you come down to earth yet 

Good luck Kasa for tomorrow  

Sorry if i've missed anyone out.....DH keeps talking and i can't concentrate!!!!!  

Take care all and Happy Easter 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Em, Sorry to hear your sad news,  , take care and spoil yourself this easter.  

WishingFM, You naughty girl   but best of luck and a very small congratulations until the official test day, I've been reading your diary's too.     

MN, Good luck and welcome!   

Aileen, Welcome also, and Good luck.   

Kate, Another newby! Hi and Good luck.   

DimplesG, Best of luck to you too!    

SC, Another, wow lots of you, best of luck to you too!   

Jane, I test officially this coming Monday with a blood test at the clinc, I'll be 10dpt with 5 day embies on board. but I may test with a hpt on Sunday, I'm not sure yet, may get DH to hide them!   I have tiredness and hot sweats now and then not sure what they are from I'm on 2x cyclogest and 1 gestone jab a night (progesterone), but yes my skin does get itchy on ivf treatment too, sometimes around stimm's and then in the 2ww, only on a few in the 2ww though? I'm really spotty too!  

Hi to everyone else, enjoy your weekend!  

I've had a lovely day my SIL popped over for an hour earlier with my 15 month old niece who was very upset that I couldn't pick her up!  but she was soon occupied with my cat who she adores. Then my sister came for the day which was lovely we had a nice pub lunch in the village. I've felt tired again today I fell asleep earlier, and now I'm starving, just waiting for DH to reheat a chilli I made for the 2ww! 

Poppins x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Still on  at the moment, so forgive me if i miss anyone 

Welcome to the thread Aileen & Kate, wishing you both a positive result  

Poppins - Good luck for Monday (I got spotty too, took alot of effort to cover them up  )

Janey - Those s/e must be driving you  

Em - I'm so sorry hun  Hope Wednesday brings you some comfort x

Wishing - Naughty, Naughty  I'll send the   round !!

Clare - Thinking of you today hun, lots of love 

Sparkles - Hows my little chick  Hope the PMA halo is back in place (after you polished it of course  )

To anyone ive missed, sorry  Hope you are all enjoying the lovely sun, its only just started to come out here, ive been up since 6am !!! Couldnt sleep, my mind is racing  Feeling good though.

Catch up later
Sharon xxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry Lizzy - I missed you  
Thanks for updating the list, hope you're having a lovely easter, with loads of chocolate mmmmmmmmmm

Sharon xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shabba ~ there will be loads of chocolate.....just so long as i can grapple it away from DH before he eats it all 

Have a lovely day 

Poppins ~ good luck for Monday (or tomorrow if you can't resist)  

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

Hope your all enjoying the nice weather, I went for a nice relaxing picnic yesterday   .  Enjoying my time off work, easter has given me nearly 3wks off   .

I'm feeling Ok today, doing test tomorrow morning, I'm still crampy and have sore (.)(.)'s.  Trying not to read anything into it.  will only send me crazy, had them since day 4   

Good luck to you all


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Just want to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow Clare. YOu are being very patient. NO sign of AF must be a good sign!

Hello everyone else! Happy easter and enjoy the lovely sunshine!

Sparkles x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi girls i did the same as wishing and tested yest and the day before and got two faint pos yest one more stronger..but today neg?.   
.i had drank a litre of water and already had my morning wee..but surely it would still be positve/..thinking about it ..the positives were prob the hcg jab..but i had that 13 days ago when i done the = test..what are your thoughts


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I've had a day of mixed feelings today, I hate it towards the end!  , I can't help thinking that the lack of twinges, cramps etc is a bad sign? and now I don't no if its a good idea to test tomorrow or not as the hope will be completely gone if it comes up negative? plus I'm with my family and don't want to depress everyone as I know it will worry and upset my Mum and Dad? but I'm sure I'll wake up and do it anyway, or maybe collect a sample and see how I go? sorry not making much sense am I! 

Emmylou, I'm sorry to see you are having a dilemma with your hpt's, maybe the urine was just watered down too much to show up? when is your official test day and will it be a blood test. 

Clare, Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!   

Lizzy, Thank you!  

Shabba, Thanks! I think the spots are going now!    

DH is taking me out for dinner to a local restaurant in the village, I think its because he is fed up with cooking!  

Poppins x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi poppins, i have had hardly any twinges or cramps and i think it can swing both ways with regards to cramps being a good or not..so dont worry x i am having a negative day today also  
my official blood test is on tues but i will in turkey by then so will have to wait for my pee stick day which is thurs..5 long days ohh its horrible !!
have a lovely easter y all and good luck from the bottom of my heart hope you all get your dreams xxxx


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2007)

Hiya ladies,

Sorry not been on, trying to get my head round the news I knew we had coming, its been confirmed that its a BFN for us this time    it has been much harder to take on board than even I expected I can't explain how much I feel like I've just wasted another lump of time. We have now been told to wait for a cons appointment to discuss our FET (we ended up with 2 frosties) with St Mary's this wait could mean another few wasted months (taken us nearly 3 years to get to this point) so we have decided to contact our local private clinics now I am on this rollercoaster think it is important not to get off!

I actually tested on Friday (by then AF was here in full force), then drank wine in the sun with my friend in the afternoon. Yesterday went for an 8 mile walk with DP and the dog, and today am going for a run up in the moors (Torside tpt) , am feeling the effects of the drugs and sitting around so much, got to try and get fit for the next go now (and get rid of this spare tyre!!)!


sorry no more personals just being on FF is making we want to cry, hope you are all ok, speak soon,
Kate xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Kate, Ive replied to you pm - take care hun xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Im really sorry Kate. I can understnad why you dont want to post, you must feel awful 










Speak soon

Sparkles x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ladies

can i join you? 

i had 2 blasts transfered yesterday so im due to test on friday 20th April

Kate -  i know i dont know you but wanted to send you a hug 

Lizzy - can you add me to the lsit please

love
Suzi xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well its over ladies im bleeding now,abit of everything.what hurts the most is that i feel ive let everyone down,mostly my dh.he isnt showing much emotion to thing but i know ive hurt him.i didnt even get to test day.and that stupid jab is still in my system as i am still getting evap lines.what a kick to the teeth.i dont know what we are going todo now.we have no money todo it again soon and i dont know if il be able to share again if things are like this.i thought our dreams were going to become true ontuesday but all ive done is killed the embies off.i cant keep hold of anything.i cant do anything right.im loosing them.they may have not implanted but they were inside of me.all im doing now is flushing parts of them down the loo    i look at whats on the paper and wonder if ive got their blodd in my hands......


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

oh wishing.  

Im so sorry. I know you said you are bleeding - sorry if this is   but is the blood red and like a normal period for you or is it lighter? Its just you say you are still getting your positive on your pee sticks. I know you are not supposed to test for another 2 days, and I know its hard, but i wouldnt loose all hope yet. Id test again on the 10th and go by that result then - if you bear it. Lots of people get implantation bleeds.

I feel for you, i really do as my pessaries stop my AF from coming (which in some cases is worse as you kind of get your hopes up as she hasnt apperared, only to stop them and she appears in full flow). They dont call her the old witch (biatch!)for nothin'!  

I know its hard, but try and keep strong.

Sparkles x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey girls,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in on your threat, but after some advice.
I'm at the end of my 2WW, would be a fortnight tomorrow since my IUI. The hosy haven't told me when to test or invited me back for a blood test.

We were supposed to be going out tonight for a drink, so decided to do a test this morning. It came up with a faint line........... 

As I only had my hcg on Sat 25th (2 weeks last night) do you think that it could be the cause of the faint line?
As I type this I have very mild cramping but also huge (for me) boobs, but again that could be the hormone injections do you think? This is my 3rd IUI.

Could really do with some advice...we binned the idea of night out just incase... Sarah xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sarah

Im not really that infomred about IUI's. Do you have the HcG jab 36hrs before ovulation (same as IVF). If so, id say its looking good, but it is perhaps a teensy bit early to test. They advise 14 days post ovulation, so perhaps do another test tomorrow and see, just to be sure??

Let us know the outcome!

Sparkles x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Yes, Sparkles is right, but it sounds good hun.

Good luck
Sharon x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Sparkles,

Thanks for your reply...
Yes, the hcg was 36 hours (ish) before insemination.
My AF cramps are increasing by the minute but still mildly! 

I'll let you know...........

Sarah xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

sarah - a line is a line lady!!! well done

Wishing - thinking of you, please dont give up yet, lots of ladies bleed and still get a positive result     

Suzi xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Wishing,   I'm so sorry to read your bleeding but please don't give up just yet, I had red bleeding on my last fresh cycle and got a low positive high nk cells attacked my embies and I M/C early but bleeding is also common in early PG, especially as you had 2 lines?  . Don't be so hard on yourself, your DH probably doesn't want to say anything to you for fear of making you more upset-thats what men are like. We do all we can and at the end of the day the only thing we can rely on is for nature to take place with letting those embies embed? Hopefully they have? Take care and be sure to spoil yourself in the meantime.  

Suzi, Hi and welcome aboard, Good luck!   

Sarah, Things are looking good, fingers crossed!   

Hi everyone else!  

I've had a lovely day at my Mum and Dads today with my older nephews there and one of my brothers too it helped take my mind off of tomorrows test day  . I didn't test this morning, very proud of myself DH was too! I wanted one more day of hope and wasn't prepared to be faced with a negative  

I'VE NO IDEA IF ITS WORKED?     

I will do a test first thing, actually I've 3 different brands lined up ready in the bathroom waiting for me!   

Poppins x

Poppins x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Wishing you LOADS of luck for tomorrow hun

Sparkles x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well still a hint of bleeding,now seems to be calming down into brown bity bits as your finishing af or just starting if you know what i mean.still doing a test tomorro morn and tuesday morn.theyl prob say no but im trying


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

hi all

wishing - i hope everything works out ok for you. good luck.

just wanted to say thanks for all the well wishes, everything going ok so far.

sending everyone lots of     and loads of    to everyone who needs them.

hope everyone is ok x x


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hayley,

Keep hanging on all is not lost, please contact the Lister emergency no. I was advised to increase pessaries to 3 per day when spotting happens (see personal message I sent you).
The nurse will advise you what best to do.

Good luck, you are in my prayers  -ULTRA-


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

YIPEE IM PREGNANT!!!     I CANT STOP GRINNING!

I DID 3 DIFFERENT TESTS AND THEY ARE ALL VERY CLEAR, I EVEN BROUGHT A DIGITAL CLEARBLUE AND ITS SO LOVELY TO SEE PREGNANT ON IT!    

CANT BELIEVE IT, JUST PRAYING FOR GOOD LEVELS NOW AND A HEALTHY PREGNANCY ALL THE WAY THROUGH!  

WILL POST LATER WITH THE LEVELS, JUST HAVING SOME BREAKFAST THEN OFF TO BLOOD CLINIC!  

POPPINS X


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Poppins 
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F104%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Let us know how you get on at the clinic

Sharon x


----------



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

Wonderful news!! You must be so excited and relieved 

xx


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

I tested yesterday and again today and seems I have a BFP.

Was a bit concerned as vertical line was not as strong a horizontal line but it was definately a cross on both days.

Congratulations Poppins.

Cate


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Poppins and Cate

You must be thrilled.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months

Sparkles x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats Poppins and Cate!!!   

Great news for you both and am so pleased for you.

Unfortunatley mine appears to be a BFN!

Took another test this morning and my faint line was invisible to the eye!

Also, had mild AF cramps permanantly since teatime yesterday......Oh well!!!
Just a matter of time before the witch appears I beleive..

Bye for Now....Sarah (Ginger Nut) xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

As a newbie lady in waiting on this thread, just wanted to say big congratulations to Poppins and Cate, its fantastic news and I hope you are enjoying every minute of today!   

Wishing and Sarah - am thinking of you both as you are waiting for news, keeping my fingers crossed   and sending you  

SCxx


----------



## boxerlou (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi I hope you don't mind me gate crashing from the BMI Chelsfield thread but I just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to an old chelsfield chick - POPPINS!!
This is fantastic news!  Keep well and let us know when your scan is.  Also congrats to Cate, I know I don't know you but this excellent news is just so exciting!!
Lou xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi again!   

Levels are 198! We are both so pleased!     The clinic phoned quite quickly which was good, I'm in again tomorrow for another blood test to see how they are rising.  

Cate, CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU TOO! and good luck.  

Sharon, Thank you!  

Pankhurst, Thank you too!  

SC, Thank you and good luck to you on this cycle.  

Sara, Thanks hon, Hang in there you never know? All the best     

boxerloo, Thank you so much for popping over thats so sweet of you!  

Sparkles, Thank you also!  

keep pinching myself!  

Poppins x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

to you poppins and cate,   

Sarah (ginger nut)- sending you  .

We tested on 8th and we got a BFP.  Just so thrilled, hasn't quite sunk in yet fully.

Good luck to you all    

Clare xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ i'm so sorry hun......be gentle with yourself. Many hugs and much luck for your frosties xx

Wishing ~ oh hun, just sending all the very best.....did you test today (((hugs)))

Suzi ~ welcome to the thread and happy chatting while you wait 

Emmy ~ did you test again?

Sarah ~ have you tested again today? I think it depends how much hcg you had as well but it is sounding good for you......the cramps could be anything  Aw, just seen your other post.....really hoping the the witch doesn't appear hun, keeping everything crossed for you 

Outspan, Pankhurst, SC and Ultra.....hi to you all, hope you are all ok 

Poppins ~ fabulous hun.....congratulations. Oh my goodness you were up early  Really fab levels too 

Cate ~ congratulations to you too.....really so pleased for you 

Clare ~ just seen your news too.....congratulations, be very happy hun 

Love and much luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

morning

poppins, cate and clare - congrats ladies  well done and enjoy

sarah (gingernut) - you are such a brave lady, take care of yourself and hoping your bfp is just around the corner  

wishing - hope your feeling okay today? thinking of you 

lizzy - thanks for the welcome honey  

hi to everyone else, sorry i havent managed to remember all your names yet but im sure i will over the next few days

much love
Suzi xx


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

hi all

had ET this morning ..2 blasto... 
feeling nervous

feeling sick and i know it's in my head!


this is harddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quick post to say still no AF, but still cramping.
Don't know what the hell is going on 

Also, just did a clanger and posted on the wrong thread, so some complete strangers are gonna think I'm a right weirdo! Ooops!   

Not sure whether to test again tomorrow. One sort of positive yesterday, one negative today, not sure if it's worth the hastle, but probably will anyway!

Here's to some BFP's all around.... 

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Ginger nut- I had AF cramps from day 4 it can be a sign of them embedding the nurse at the hosp told me on Sun.

Good luck

Clare


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there 

Mina ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun?

Sarah ~ still keeping everything crossed for you  

How's everyone doing today?

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Just another quick update,

Still no AF, still got cramping and got ANOTHER faint line on this mornings test

So, still as confused as before! It's now 15 days since IUI...

Ginger Nut (Sarah) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

ginger nut - sounds like a positive to me, why not try a clearblue digital? then it will say those lovely words!!   

love
Suzi xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

HCG has risen to 309 today from yesterdays 198 so I'm now really relieved that its rising! hope it keeps it up.    Next blood test Thursday, may need to have IVIG on Thursday too but wont know until I'm there for bloods on the day which is so annoying?

Mina, Welcome and good luck!  

Sarah, Looks like good news, can you request a hcg blood test to put your mind at rest and stop you wondering?  

Hi to everyone else! Just about to have dinner, then relax! I'm so tired from getting up at 5.15 this morning to get to London. 

Poppins x


----------



## AMitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Cate, Clare & Poppins! Thats fantastic news, I wish you all the best. It's great hearing success stories, it gives me hope.

My blood test is not until Friday, it still seems like ages away. I can't decide whether to do a home test or not? Do any of you know when the earliest I can do one is?

Sparkles, Good Luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi just a quick one to say good luck to Sarah who posted on the other thread  (don't worry we don't think your mad   It happens from time to time )


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

everyone, 
I just wanted to let you know that our 6th and final iui was a  we are totally devastated i just dont know if i should shout, scream or    that nasty nasty old evil  arrived on friday evening it was only 11 days after insemination so yes she has arrived really early    . We just keep asking ourselves and going over and over it in our minds why is this happening we just keep getting knock back after knock back and the worst thing is we are classed as "Unexplained Infertility" so why have we not got pregnant yet. I really feel that i have let my family, friends, my DH and most of myself down. Why oh why is it soo blooming hard to make our dream come true. Our next step is IVF but our consultant said that i need to lose weight first before we can even go on the IVF list hopefully. I am gonna do my very best and get this weight off me and i aint gonna let that nasty  beat us again. I have tried  the hospital yesterday as it is usually open over the weekend but there was no answer i think its closed over this weekend as being as its Easter so i cant speak to the nurse now until tues. Sorry for moaning i have not even asked any of you how you are  ladies love nicky    xx.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
I finally got in touch with the hospital and we have an appointment on the 3rd july to see our consultant to see where we go from here. 3 months seems soo blooming far away but the way the weeks and months are flying by at the moment i guess it will be here before we know it. Plus it gives me a chance to get some of this weight off i have to do this i am gonna do this i will not let that nasty old evil  think that she has beat me she has not won yet.
We want a baby soo much and this is what i need to do i think to  and also to better our chances so fingers crossed love and lots of    nicky xx.


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah thanks Sukie! that makes me feel a bit better.

Still no AF, still cramping and yes, I may have to purchase a clear blue digital tomorrow, but scared the lovely words will be 'not pregnant'!

Will no doubt test again in the morning, if nothing happens tomorrow, I shall ring the hosy and ask them to give me a blood test.  I was gonna ring tomorrow anyhow and ask about the hcg in my system as the're was no one available today for any queries.  

The main reason I'm not being too excited is the fact that I've had one feint line, one snowy white and then today another feint line, so thats why I think it's the hormones lurking around.

Oh well, till the morrow........

Thanks for all your kind words girls.....Sarah (Ginger Nut) xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, did a home test this morning. BFN.   

Im feeling sad, obviously, but DH and I had a chat and think we might go away for a short break so we've at least got something to look forward to.

Thank you soooo much for your support ladies. This whole process would be 100 times harder if we didnt have each other that care so much about each other's quest for a family. 

Will be calling the clinic in a bit to tell them and to arrange our next fresh cycle ASAP. There aint no stopping us now!

Lots of love 

Sparkles x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sparkles ~ ah hun, i'm sorry  You and DH be good to eachother and have a good time away......hope you are back here soon 

Sarah ~ any news today?  

Nicky ~ i've IMed you too but  Good luck for your appt...hope the time flies 

AMitchell ~ i'd just hold out as long as you possibly can....give those levels a chance to rise 

Poppins ~ eww thats an early morning!! Fab news on the levels though 

Hope everyones ok today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mustard (Aug 29, 2006)

Hiya 

Just a quick one to say unfortunately our test was BFN yesterday and AF has turned up today.  Whilst we're obviously upset we have to look at the positive that at least we've got through a cycle with no OHSS and I didn't end up in hospital.

We have to move on to a fresh cycle again as we have no frosties.

Sparkle - so sorry about your BFN too.

Good luck and   to everyone still on 2ww.

Mustard
x


----------



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

Sarah, Wishing, Nicky, Sparkles, Mustard, I'm so sorry, you must all be devastated. Lots of hugs to you all and best of luck for next time xxxx

Hello Mina, good luck! 

Congratulations Cate and Clare!   

Poppins, lovely to hear how everything going so well!  

It's 7 days after ET now and I'm not feeling any symptoms at all really, I was feeling a bit periody for the first few days, but now I feel entirely normal apart from a bit of a swollen feeling around my ovaries which is probably due to the EC and/or the Cyclogest. Nothing going on with the boobies or anything. I'm not feeling positive today at all, but stangely I was feeling positive yesterday.... This 2ww is doing my nut in lol


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, do u mind if i join u?
I had 2 blasts transfered saturday (7th) so i be testing in 10 days as u can see from my ticker  
My (.)(.)'s are sore but only at the side under my arm pit   and today iam having little twinges. 
PUPO, PUPO  
Jenna xx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey girls,

What an Okey cokey day I've had.
Did another test this morning (the same brand as the other 3) and got another very faint line.

No AF but still cramping, rang the hosy for advice, they said any line, however faint is a positive as far as they are concerned, and booked me in for a 6 week scan..........SCARY!!!

Still not convinced I popped to the chemist and bought a first response test. NEGATIVE!!!

What is going on I don't know.   

DH was devastated at the later part of news, after hosy more or less telling me I'm preggers.

I rang back the hospital and all they could say was to leave it another week before testing again.

So, back to square one, I'd be gutted if I found out the tests we had were faulty!

Feeling exhausted, so off for a lay down, all this chopping and changing is getting me down..

Bye for Now.....Sarah xxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Sarah
Can you not ask the hospital to give you a blood test, it must be awful with all this happening  
Everything crossed for you xxx

Sparkles, Nicky & Mustard - so sorry   take care of yourselves

Poppins - Great News on the levels, well done hun xx

To everyone on the 2ww, stay positive, wishing you all lots of luck xxxx

Lots of love
Shabba x


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Shabba,

Yeah, will do that if nothing happens in the next day or two, I thought they would of offered me that today, but instead they just assumed I was positive and booked my scan...

We've decided to wait a day or two before testing again. AF could appear at any given moment, realistically, I'm only 2 days late as my IUI was 2 weeks and 2 days ago. As I've had cramping for 4 days now, AF could of just gone away for Easter!!!

Trying to stay positive but also don't want to get my hopes up again, that episode today was far too emotional....   

Night for now girls,   GingerNut (Sarah) xxx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Having been a good girl for the 2ww, putting up feet, no housework, lots of acupuncture & chocs & supplements, no coffee & booze & baths and above all NO EARLY TESTING  
I can report that we had a big, fat strong   this morning at 5am, which was confirmed by the clinic this afternoon!

I am still under shock as, although I had no bleeding or spotting I still feel bloated and have little stingy pains occasional. DP and I are ecstatic although we realise it is very early days, but we have never been this far and both look forward to climbing the next hurdle - 1st scan for heartbeat(s) on 1st May.

My heart goes out to my egg sharer - I hope she has had good news too - I will forever be in her debt.

-ULTRA-


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Woooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooo Ultra   
Well done hun xxx
Good luck for the scan.

Sarah - Just remember you have a faint lines on the test, so keep    and get onto the clinic asap to book a blood test  

Lots of love 
Shabba xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning everyone

Mustard, Sparkles and Nicky, I am so sorry to hear your news but am sending you hugs and best wishes for your next steps.  I hope you will spoil yourselves for a while, and that your DHs do too!!  

Sarah, it really has been a roller coaster few days for you, hope you can get a blood test booked at the clinic asap, it sounds like great news but it will be great when you know for sure and can celebrate properly!  Sending you lots of positive vibes, keep believing!   

Ultra, many many congratulations on your BFP, its fantastic news, you must be sooo happy!!   

Also big hellos and good luck    to Mina and Jenna - this 2WW is so hard isnt it?  I am mostly feeling positive (lots of visualisation!) but reading every symptom and analysing what they mean, even though I know its way too early (8 days after a 3-day embie transfer).  Also trying to work out how early I can test, ACU ask you to wait 16 days after ET which is just toooo long!

Hi to everyone else I might have missed too... wishing you all a good day
SCxx


----------



## Mina24 (Sep 9, 2006)

congrats ULTRA!!!!

today it's day8 ....lots of AF pains... and left boob is very sore... i get this bf my af when i was on the pill yrs ago....

feeeling blue


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Mina
Its still early days hun stay positive

Sharon x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya Girls, can I join you all? had FET today I have a 8cell & 10cell embies on board  Test date is 25th april (shaking thinking about it!)

Good luck everyone!!

Love vicks xx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your congratulations and good wishes, it really means a lot to us.

It slowly sinks in now when I keep looking at the test stick  
Although I have been off work since 27th March I feel no urge to go back tomorrow, but no choice. At least the restructuring does not bother me so much now - if these embries stay put (please God let them stay) the University can't make me redundant!

Take care and good luck in all your ventures.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mustard ~ i'm so sorry you didn't get good news.....much love and luck to you 

Jenna and Vicks ~ welcome to you both 

Sarah ~ how's everything with you? Have you had a blood test? Thinking of you anyway and keeping everything crossed 

Ultra ~ wooohooo, fabulous news hun....many congratulations  Hope work goes ok today 

Sorry for not catching up before, having dodgy internet access (think DH mumbled something about changing providers ) but hope everyone's ok   

Much love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry, nearly forgot.....huge luck for Keepinghope and AMitchell for your tests today   

xxx


----------



## AMitchell (Apr 5, 2007)

Hiya 

Unfortunately it was a    for me. Well at least I think so! The hospital phoned this afternoon to tell me that my blood wasn't tested this morning due to some new procedure put in place this week, and the label that went with my blood wasn't filled in correctly. I was advised to do a HPT and thats exactly what I've just done and it's a  

I am really disappointed. This time has just been a real emotional roller coaster for me and I just want to get off, but now I know I have to keep going for longer.

Thanks for all your kind words and wishes.

Good luck and    to everyone still on 2ww.

Aileen
x


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all can i join you.  i had two day 5 blast transfer yesterday.  My test date is 21 by bt but will not get results till 23 as my Dr is away so i will prob do an evil HPT that morning.  looking forward to getting to know you all.  i now have 5 safe snowbabies in the freezer.  Have been having lower twinges today which i am taking as a good sign.

Susan x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Susan, how can u test after 9 days   i have got to wait 14 or your so lucky!! is it because your having blood and it can be detected sooner?  
Good luck hun
Jenna xxx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

it is because they are blasts and i had EC last Saturday.  does that help??

Susan x


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Jenna i ahve just noticed that yours are blasts as well.  My clinic does shorter time with blasts dont know why you are having to wait as that will be 19/20  days EC for you? Every clinic is different

Susan x


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Susan,
yeah i had blasts transfered, had them transfered last sat 7th. I had fet they were brought out of freezer 3rd (Tue) they were froze on day 1 c.   Cant believe i got to wait another week  
Jenna xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Aileen
I'm so sorry hun   take care of yourself

Lots of love
Shabba xxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Had a bad Friday 13th! 

Since my 4 positive (faint but postive) tests I've had 4 negatives (all different brands) but no AF. I finally rang the hosy this morning and they offered me a blood test, well actually 3x, said I needed to go in today, sunday and monday to see the consultant.

I went in at 12.30 for the first one and the hosy went through all the eptopic symptoms telling me to come in the minute I had any.   I went away nervous but thinking at least if it was an eptopic it meant I could conceive.

I rang back at 4pm for the results. Unfortunatley a   . My hcg was at only 2ml, 10 is the minimim for early pregnancy which means, no eptopic but no baby either... they even cancelled my sunday blood test saying it was a waste of time. 

They have told me to still go in on Monday to see the consultant and they will do a urine test to check for infection as no AF.

So since 4pm I've had nearly a bottle of wine, plenty of tears and about to hammer a huge bar of cadburys....(and still no AF) 

Off to the fridge now, so Bye for now girls and really have no idea what is wrong with me.. Ginger Nut xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohhh Ginger Nut, I am so so sorry to hear the news, it has been such an unbelievably hard time for you this week with all the uncertainty.  Aileen, so sorry to hear your news also.  Sending you each a big    - and wishing you much luck in your next steps, you have both been so strong and positive I am sure you will get there.

Welcome and good luck Jenna!  (Susan, I have also been working out how early I could do a HPT as my hospital ask you to wait 16 days from ET and this is going to drive me crazy!  According to other threads, testing 15 days after EC (ovulation) should be pretty safe if that helps to reduce your wait - hence 9/10 days for those with blasties, and 11/12 for those of us who had 3-day embies.)

SCx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

really sorry to read your news ginger nut. it really sounds like you have had a bit of an emotional week.  it sounds like you have had a chemical pregnancy.  sending hugs to both you and your D/H.    

Aileen really sorry to read your news as well.  All i can say that i hope you have the strengh to keep going when the time is right.  sending hugs    .  do you have any frosties??

Susan x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been posting I've been coming in from work eating, jabbing then off to bed! had to be up at 5.20 4 mornings this week and up for a wee every night! So been shattered. 

My levels are still doubling they were 309 Tuesday then 620 Thursday so thats good, then 952 Friday(today), I'm having to have regular checks as my platelettes-sp? are sky high I've been reasured everything is ok as they told me to increase the clexane, now on 60mg a day, and as my hcg levels are really good the pregnancy is fine. I didn't need IVIG as NK cells only slightly high but I'm covered still from my last IVIG and was told that my increase in clexane also helps the Nk cells as it dilutes the blood making less appear? I believe them anyway! Our lives are in there hands totally, I just do as I'm told!     

Gingernut, I'm sorry to hear your sad news,   both you and DH will have better luck next time, it will happen for you. Hope your follow up brings some hope?

Aileen, I'm so sorry too,   I know that feeling I remember it well, but you will get there, good luck with your follow up.  

Mustard, Another sad post  , best of luck with your follow up and good luck for your next go.  

Pankhurst, Thanks, I had exactly the same at the beginning, then nothing! so good luck!  


Ultra, Congratulations and good luck.  


Poppins x


----------



## JudithS (Feb 12, 2006)

poppins said:


> My levels are still doubling they were 309 Tuesday then 620 yesterday so thats good, then 952 today


Sounds good to me, Poppins!


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Gingernut so sorry to hear your news   

Love Vick xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Oh its quiet on hear where is everyone, enjoying the sun no doubt!    

I have another HCG blood test tomorrow. I had a lovely lie in this morning so I actually feel human today!no doubt the tiredness will kick in later. 

I've been getting a bit bloated towards the end of the day and a bit breathless too? probably due to where I had 20 eggs and things may still be settling? I am making sure I drink lots of water still.  

Off to a bar-b-q at my younger brothers house later with his girlfriend looking forward to it, poor DH is working today but at least he can enjoy a couple of beers later seeing as I will be driving!  

Poppins x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls.

Poppins - yeh its quite quiet here isnt it, hope you had a nice BQ! We went to a BQ yesterday to   yeh no wonder your feeling bloated hun all those eggs hehe  Yep all those hormones will be kicking in to :O

Hmm dont realy know what going on with me this morning  Felt like I was going to be sick or have diahrea! but none of them just a normal poo TMI I know.  My whole abdomen is bloated mainly the top underneath my (.)(.)  and I just feel right lawsy, just feel so tired and weak, I have a slight cold not full blown (yet!)  Ive also got loads of vaginal discharge, I cant remember getting this much normaly, and Im not on any drugs or anything, maybe I do get this normaly but just dont notice lol.  Boobs seem a little heaver (prolly my imagination though)

Anyway sorry to rant on.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Love vic xxx


----------



## Pankhurst (Apr 3, 2007)

Aileen and Ginger Nut - really sorry to hear your news  

Congratulations Ultra   

Poppins - I'm keeping everything crossed that my instincts are wrong   but I really feel like   is about to make an appearence any minute 

Stupidly used an OPK stick today to see what would happen - negative so I'm even more pessimistic.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

My levels are now 2232 from 952 on Friday so they are doubling nicely!   Its always so nerve racking waiting for that phonecall!  

I'm in again Wednesday for another blood test, and hopefully I will be able to have it done locally? I did drop in a letter to my local private hospital so hopefully it can be arranged ok.

I fell asleep earlier and was woken by the phonecall from the ARGC, I felt awful all shaky and queasy, and I feel bloated again today too, yesterday and Friday evening I was breathless too? they said I have slight symptoms of OHSS due to the 20 eggs I had! Just got to take it easy which I am, drink lots of water and eat regularly. 

Vic, I had the same feelings high up, I have them now occasionally too, I hope its a good sign for you!   Oh and the barby was yummy, hope your's was too!  

Pankhurst, My fingers are still crossed for you,   signs of AF and no sign of her yet are a good sign normally,   The waiting is torture, but hang in there. 

What lovely weather we have, had to sit in the shade earlier though not like me! Normally I'm a sun worshiper. 

Poppins x


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, i'm back after a failed ICSI in january and getting a strange feeling of deja vu sitting typing this although this cycle has gone a little differently. 

Managed to get to transfer day without any major hitches and have just had 2 early blasts transferred (and possibly 5 frosties - yay! ) However, am now feeling dreadfully upset as transfer did not go altogether smoothly. 

Basically the doctor was really young and ssemed really nervous to the point where she was visibly shaking (never a great sign!). Then the catheter wouldn't go round the bend (unlike myself who was managing to silently work myself up into a bit of a lather  ) so they had to change that. And THEN the little buggers (misbehaving already!) got stuck in the catheter so the embryologist had to go downstairs to suck them out.

On the second attempt I tentatively asked the doc if she'd got the tube in and she replied with "no actually, I got the train!!!!!" Ha Ha! I was too stressed to explain myself. 

The picture they gave me also looked like the tube (catheter, not london underground) had gone in too far although they reassured me this was definitely not the case. 

Anyway, as soon as they left I burst into tears and am now worried that all the stress has ruined my chances anyway. What a pickle!

Has anyone else had similar transfer experiences? Any positive stories? Can stress at time of transfer cause any serious probs??

Also, on my last ICSI attempt, af arrived 5 days after transfer. I was wondering if any of you knowledgable lot could shed any light on this as my clinic seemed to draw a bit of a blank......

Looking forward to chatting during the dreaded 2ww and will be glued to the laptop (for want of anything more exciting to do - it's gorgeous sunshine outside so might venture for a laze in the park tomoz)

Good luck to all the 2wwaiters - I'm sure you've all got your own little catalogue of worries. Positive vibes to you all!

Babydancer x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Babydancer,

Welcome and Good luck. Please stay positive for your fab embies, I can understand why you feel worried but as long as they are in there it makes no difference now honest, all they need to do is find a nice spot to embed! I had a scary experiance the day after E/T I was in my clinic waiting to have an IVIG drip for high killer cells and I started to bleed, I was so worried and asked a nurse to come to me in the toilets, then I lost a huge blood clot the size of my palm   I thought my embies had gone? Panick is an understatement! I was reasured after being taken into theatre that the blood had come from a build up from E/C and that the embies would still be tucked up in the uterus about 5cm away. I said to myself not to panick anymore and told myself to stay positive. I will be 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow, only early days but it can work if you keep a positive mind!   

Good luck again, and feet up!  

Poppins x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Babydancer, 

I heard that when the embies stick to the catheter that is a good sign?  Maybe means that once they are in the womb they will stick more easily??

Fingers crossed

Love
Anna x


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Francine sorry to hear about you BFN. 
big hugs
DiannaK


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thankyou poppins and anna for your positive words. I have been sobbing a bit this afternoon but am now determined to keep my spirits up. 

Anna, what stage of the 2ww are you at. How are you feeling?


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

I am 7 days past transfer (I had day 5 blastocysts put back too).

Im feeling really positive this time.  I just hope my hopes are not dashed.  

I am so bloated.  I look about 6 months pregnant tonight!  But I did get quite a lot of eggs so presume that is why.

Im going to my clinic on Wednesday for an early blood test to see if there is anything going on in there.  Bless them, they dont usually do bloods but I think they just feel sorry for me and know what a worrier I can be!  

Fingers crossed for us all.

Anna xxxx


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Well Girls

day 14 today was told to do test on day 18 but started spotting last night and more brown blood during the night.   Guess that's it game over for me and back to work today too,feeling so sad but wll have to pull myself together. DiannaK


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear your news.  

I am still hoping that the brown blood doesnt turn to red blood for you though Dianna.

Take care

Love

Anna x


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Dianna

Just a quick note to say hang on in there - my clinic says to ignore it and to keep taking my meds as sometimes you can still have a BFP - 18 days does sound a very long wait though - any chance you can ring them and maybe to do a POAS.........?

Had AF pains myself this morning - Day 7 - so lots of knicker checking going on.................good luck hun    

Gini
xxx


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Thought i'd got over the transfer yesterday but have just had a terrible night of insomnia and nightmares, totally lost it in fact! Luckily I'm off work this week so have been able to have a nice lie-in and get myself in a more relaxed frame of mind. I'm really hoping all this stress can't affect the blasties too severely at this stage?

Dianna - so sorry to hear about your spotting and very brave of you to go into work . Hope it was ok - let us know how you're getting on.

Anna - its all sounding very positive for you. That's very nice of the hospital to do your bloods on wednesday - I suppose that will be about 15 days after ec so something might show up. Fingers crossed for you!

I've been banished to relax in the park today by DH who is packing up our house to move on friday(great timing!). After last night's fiasco I'm sure he's ready to   me! Bless him, he is sooooo supportive and lovely, don't know how he puts up with such a lunatic.

Crikes, I'm writing an essay again. Good luck everyone x

Carla x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

woo hoo we did it now i am just hoping they will hang in there


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Emmyloupink-

So happy for you....It takes a while to sink in doesnt it    well done and congratulations to both of you


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Can i join you. I#m now officially on the 2ww.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Emmyloupink

Well done!!  Enjoy the next 8 months!

Love

Anna x


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi just wondered if I could join you lovely ladies in waiting. 

Im a bit late in joining testing on Friday!  

Driving myself mad at the moment, not getting much sleep either which doesnt help.  

Just cant wait to know one way or the other.  Nearly brought a test today but so far I have resisted - dont know for how much longer though!! 

Lots of luck and love to everyone xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Im not a regular on this board but wanted to wish you lots of luck for your test.

xxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

hi ladies jumping in to join the thread if i may.

emmyloupinks    fantastic news, wishing you an uneventful 8 months or so
anna 1979 - its sounding very positive got everythig crossed for you for weds  
Kelly C hang on in there, not long now   
welcome hugs hope we can try & keep each other sane! 
babydancer - good luck to you 2 blasties is great  
diannek -    to you honey

          to everyone else!!

me, well, had a horrible day, am 4 dpt got 2 6 day blasts on board, was feeling   over the weekend as signs were looking good, af cramping, rude dreams  , feeling hormonal, then, since sunday morning.................(((tumbleweeds))).......nada, nothing, nowt.  I knoooooow it's early days but on my recent fet which resulted in chem preg, I just knew pretty much straight away, (bloated,     (.)(.) sore etc. I'm just convinced that something was starting to happen but they've now left me  .  To top it all I had a job interview this morning which went really badly, just not researchd the post enough as I haven't had the head space. Feeling really sad & low...


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jojomama

I know exactly how you feel.  I dont hold out much hope now.  I tested negative today.  8dp5dt.  I cant see it changing.

It is obviously not meant to be.  Maybe I was a really horrid person in a previous life!

Not one to usually say stuff like this but we are really really deserving and I just wish someone up there would answer our prayers.

I really hope both you and I, and the other ladies, get our much deserved BFPs very soon.

Love

Anna x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

anna honey hang in there its too early to test! I ested -ve 12dpt 2dt when I was pg with dd, that time I was convinced af was coming, now I'm desparate for af cramps!  What happened to your bloating & your beta on Weds?  It's not game over yet honey, you so deserve your bfp I have got everything crossed for you


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Im still bloated but think its wind!

Having beta done on Wednesday.  I sound really callous saying this, and I apologise if I offend anyone, but I have not ever had a glimpse of a positive about transferring 12 embies, 4 blasts.  I just need to know that something is happening and that they are at least trying to stick around.

Thanks for your warm words hun.  I will keep you updated.

This nightmare is never ending isnt it.  I just dont want DP to be upset again.  As well as myself of course.  I have fantasised about nurseries, about playing out in the garden, about Christmas Day (my due date would be xmas day and I imagined taking a pic of my little one under the xmas tree and sending it to everyone (cos of course he or she or they would arrive a few days early)!).  

Fingers crossed (they are killing me cos have been permanently crossed!).

Anna x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

you made me  , I understand what you are saying honey, I know how you must be feeling & I know how incredibly lucky I already am.  I'm sure the bloating isn't wind, your mind plays terrible tricks on you during this horrid time, don't read too much into your -ve   its way too early


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes Anna, it is a bit early to test. I know how awful the end of the 2ww is - you just want to know one way or the other. It really is the worst situation. Big   - be nice to yourself tonight, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for  .

Jojomama - this 2ww is a flippin nightmare isn't it? I have to say, I have read an unhealthy amount of the 2ww diaries and the symptoms are always different, ever-changing and often non-existent. Lets hope your embies are just having a quiet day! Sorry to hear about the job honey, what a lot of stress you're under. I think you did well to get through it at all  

KellyC - I sympathise with the lack of sleep. I didn't sleep till 3am (sorry embies!) this morning so am feeling a like a   today. 

Hugs - welcome to the thread. When was your ET - how did it go?


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi anna i tested 13 days pt got bfn tested on my test day and got bfp keep ya chin up hun xx xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aileen ~ I'm really sorry that it didn't work out for you this time......hope you are ok 

Sarah (Ginger Nut) ~ so sorry for your news too....you really went through it hun. Love and hugs xx

Dianna ~ how are you doing now.....has the bleeding eased off for you?

Susan, Jojo and Kelly ~ hi there and welcome to the thread 

Babydancer ~ welcome to you too, I'm sure you'll be fine.....fingers crossed for you  What day do you test?

Gini and Hugs ~ welcome to knicker checkers annonymous  Can i have your test dates too 

Anna ~ good luck for Weds   Aw Anna, just read your other post hun....if we got what we deserved hun it would be a much better world. Just really hoping it happens for you 

Vic ~ how are you feeling today....sounded like you felt really rough yesterday 

Pankhurst ~ hope the  stays away hun....loads of luck  

Poppins ~ hope you are keeping well....fab levels 

Emmyloupink ~ really wonderful news.......congratulations 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Lizzy thanks for that lovely message.

I work with drug users who are smoking crack, injecting heroin, popping benzo's, drinking 5l of strong cider a day (all often at the same time) and who still get pregnant.  Arrrrrrrgggggghhhhh!  So unfair.

Good luck to everyone

Anna x


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls.

Well Im feeling abit better than yesterday lol I think i had a virus  I had AF pains today  they started in the evening and they come and go but it just feels like its on its way any minute! Im not due on till 25th! so maybe its decideing to make an appearence sooner   Ive had no spotting just got this CM white watery stuff 

Anyway Anna -   to you!! try keep +ive though it could change!!

Anyway just a quicky, will catch up with you all later 

Love Vicks xxxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Anna

I just wanted to send you a  big hug   .  I am in exactly your situation too so am hoping we are both wrong - this is just heartbreaking and too, too hard.

I tested this morning and got a negative.  I shouldnt really be testing till Saturday (16dpt) but today is 12dpt ( they were 3-day embies) and 15 days after egg collection so if the embies were still there I think I should be seeing something... I am trying to be positive and convince myself I just tested too early but deep down I think I know it wont change.  I thought I would be able to surprise DH tonight with good news  but now am working  out how to tell him.  Also how I am going to get through today at work without crying!

I am sending you       for good news this week.

SCXX


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Would just like to say many thanks for your kind words. 

Lets all try and stay positive for each other (I think im having a good day today!). 

We all know how hard this is and im just so glad to have such lovely lovely ppl to tell all my problems and feelings to. 

We all deserve a bit of good luck. 

Lots of love and hugs to all.

Kelly xxx


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,
SC, stay positive hun many of the girls on here have tested neg and then went on to have a positive. Hold on till Saturday,   I know how hard it is.  
Wishing u loads of luck for Saturday    
Take care 
Jenna xx


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi girlies, can I join your thread?  Getting a bit upset about this 2ww.  Feeling very tearful today.  I feel as if my whooole life hangs in the balance.  I guess you all know what that's like, eh?  Anyhow, trying to keep hopes up HIGH and praying all the time.  It gets a bit scary going to the loo.......Have had constant AF-like pains for most of the time since ET & sore boobs...& now a slightly dodgey stomach (sorry if tmi).

Anyhow, sending you all lots of stick-o-embies-stick vibes & glad you are all out there.

Clarey xxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

hi ladies, after a shakey start to the day, tears, sobbing, on phone to dh (poor mans on a packed train on his way to work) bellowing how ivf is ruining our lives draining everything out of us can't face anymore treatment can't face the thought of stopping treatment oh poor me! I have decided.... there aint no fat lady singing round here yet!!    to all of us.     step away from the evil pee sticks it would be extremely unlikely to give a +ve early on! 
sending tonnes of   & sticky vibes to all my ff x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

i got a confirmed   on Friday (13th) from the hospital.  I've had to go back for repeat HCG blood test today as have been spotting (watery brown) since yesterday.  I'm absolutely petrified that my short lived happiness is about to be cruelly snatched from me. I'm waiting for the call from the hospital as I write this although I suspect they wont call until early evening.
Sorry for no personals - I can't think straight this afternoon

xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Can you ladies help me ?

On my last IUI i was told to test 17 days after HCG jab but for some reason the nurse gave me a test date this time as 18days after HCG jab - i know its only 1 day but do you think the nurse got it wrong ?

Love
Hugs

LizzB - My test date is at the moment 01/05/07 but think it should really be the 30/4/07.


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

sadly over for me. My HCG crashed down to 9      
very upset but know I will get through this and be boucing back again soon for 2nd go at ICF

xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jojomama - thank you again for your lovely message.  I bet your lovely little girl enjoys her cuddles with her Mummy!  Lucky girl!  I know what you mean about tears.  I have cried cos frightened it hasnt work then cried thinking it has worked.  Kleenex are doing well outta me that is for sure!

SC - hang on in there.  Besides you had your ET on my birthday so surely thats a good sign!!  It is so difficult isnt it hun.

Clarey - welcome to the thread hun and good luck.

Hugs - I doubt one day would make a difference but why not ring your nurse and just check?  Good luck!

And last but by no means least.  MN.  I am so so sorry that you are having to go through this.  You know what tho, you will get there hun.  I promise.

Love and baby dust to EVERYONE.  

Anna x


----------



## dimplesg (Apr 2, 2007)

everyone 

I tested today and got a  .  I am disappointed but trying to stay positive.  I have even telephoned the clinic for an appointment to start a new cycle. Gotta see prof on Thurs 26/4/06.  No time like the present  
I haven't   yet but I'm sure I will after my hormones drop due to stopping drugs and when   finally arrives

Anyway to MN2310 I am so sorry.  Hopefully next time around we will have  

To all the   lucky ladies I wish you all the best    and to all the   ladies (like myself) we still have hope.  Lets stay positive  
Lots of love and blessings to all

dimplesg xxxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

MN - So sorry to hear your news big huggs to you xxxx

Dimples - realy sorry to hear you news big huggs xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Dimplesg

Really sorry to hear your news.

Sending you a big warm hug and lots of love

Anna x


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello all,

Firstly, I'd like to give a huge   to all the   on this thread. Most of us know exactly how this feels. Keep going girls, there are some amazing stories on the 2ww member diaries. I read a lovely quote recently, it said "If you aim for the moon and miss, at least you danced with the stars". Good luck to you all xxx

I am 3 days post blast transfer (8 days post EC) so I suppose that makes my test day officially 26th April). Last time I started bleeding on the evening of day 4 post blast transfer so I'm getting really nervous as that day approaches  . 

Symptoms to report:

Lower backache
Slightly sensitive and heavy boobs
Fat tummy that I find hard to pull in

These symptoms are all fairly mild though and it's very easy to get negative. I'm off to the clinic today for a progesterone test, just to reassure me after last time and then I'll have another lovely lazy day basking in the sun. What a treat to have the   - it makes the 2ww much more bearable. 

Looking forward to hearing all your updates.


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi ladies, well 6 days past my 6 day blastie transfer & I have some fresh blood so it would appear that it's game over.......again  .  Have always been raring to get straight going into treatment but we are a bit more contemplative this time   not sure whether we will or we won't.  Feeling pretty sad but did my hardcore sobbing/grieving over the last couple of days.  I know I am one of the 'lucky' ones but it still hurts like hell.

Wishing all you lovely girls lots & lots of    

Anna - so wishing you lots of luck at beta today honey
dimplesg - so sorry it sucks doesn't it

An bit too wrapped up in myself right now to do any more personals but wishing you luck & thanks so much for your support over the last few days x


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ladies 

So sorry to hear all your BFN's thinking of you all.  Lots of   to you all. 

Im feeling quite sorry for myself today. 

Still got absolutely no symptons whatsoever!  They seem to have completely gone now not even got sore (.)(.) anymore!  Did have some small craps during the night but they have gone now as well.  Ive convinced myself nothing has happened now!  

Hope I can manage to cheer myself up a bit today but all I can think about is going over to boots and getting a test and just doing it!  But I mustnt only got two days to go!!!!!  Have a feeling they will be the longest two days of my life!!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

 for me......... gutted but hey ho we just have to get on with it and stay  

Kx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Jojomama and Keira

So sorry about your BFN's.  It really breaks my heart everytime I see a BFN because I know too well that sinking disappointment.  I had my bloods done this morning and am expecting a result around lunchtime.  I went into work straight from the bloods and burst into tears so have now come home.

Thinking of you.

With love

Anna x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

I am really rooting for you hon


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello again, all you girls.  Thanks for the welcome, Anna.
Well, was feeling faint yesterday so thought that was a good sign...now not feeling like that, so guess it all hangs in the balance still.  Very glad this is the last day of waiting, but I am petrified about the test tomorrow.    

I haven't caught up with everyone's situation, but good luck to everyone who's not yet tested, and   to those who have got a BFN...but do not give up (hope someone tells me this if I get a BFN tomorrow, cos it's prob hard to tell yourself)...there is always hope, even when all seems lost.

Hope sunshine helps keep everyone sane today....
Clarey xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

So sorry to report that I have a BFN.  We are completely devastated.

This was our 6th ET.  We have had top quality blasts and still no BFP.

To any of you ladies in waiting please dont ever blame yourselves for a BFN.  We have done everything correct.  Eaten organic food/drink, taken correct supplements, rested plenty, acupuncture, hypnotherapy CD, pineapple juice.  Everything.

I had sickness, dizzyness, signs of OHSS and was REALLY positive this time but still got that dreaded result.

As for us, we have to pick ourselves up and dust off.  We will do another cycle.  This time at Nottingham and hopefully with everything thrown at it.  I.e. Assisted Hatching, Chicago Tests etc etc.  I dont know when that will be cos we obviously need time to accept that our baby wont be due on Christmas Day as we had hoped.

I wish you all the very very best of luck for your 2ww and your test dates.

Love to everyone

Anna x


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone, sorry i've not been posting very much it's been a 'bugger' of a month!! 
What with havin my Dads funeral, my poor poochie's been diagnosed epileptic and today we got a BFN!

Got follow up app on 29 May n see where to go from there.

Good luck to all you on 2ww it's bloomin torture isn't it!!!!

Babydust to all....
Lynn. x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

anna, I am so so very sorry for you honey, it is so unfair, you've been through such alot & things looked so positive I really thought this was going to be your turn.  I'm glad you have decided you will be having another go - up & at 'em. I know a lady who got her bfp after 9 attempts & she had to beg consultant to treat her as he'd said there really wasn't any point.  I hope so much you & dh realise your dreams, I'm thinking of you & holding you in the light x

Lynn - don't think we've chatted but so sorry   it's bl**dy awful!


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Lynn, Anna, I'm soooo sorry.     

C xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mn ~ aw hun, i'm very sorry......much love and many hugs to you 

Dimples ~ so sorry to see your news too...much luck for your appt on the 26th 

Jojomama ~ so sad for you hun 

Keira ~ oh my goodness, so many BFNs today. Look after yourself hun 

Anna ~ really so sorry.....this is all so unfair  Huge luck for you for your future tx....i really hope you find some answers 

Lynn ~ huge love to you......what a tough month. Take care 

Clarey ~ welcome to the thread and all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow  

S-C ~ loads of luck for Saturday hun  

Vic ~ sorry hun, I will IM....hope you are ok 

Thanks Hugs ~ did you get your date sorted?

Kelly ~ sending you the   Try and hold off hun....just a couple of days to go 



KellyC said:


> Did have some small craps during the night but they have gone now as well.


I'm guessing this is a typo and you had cramps last night! 

What a sad few days........  all round,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

life is such a .......
Can anyone give me a glimmer of light / hope...
got a definite positive on a 10miu cheapy stick on day 14. Did the clinics 25miu in the afternoon just to prove that the earlier one was a fluke. If hcg doubles every 48hrs then doing a test today isnt worth is it...or do i go on the clinics test and assume that the cheapy stick is a no go?


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Melb, this sounds very hopeful to me. It's VERY unusual to get a definite positive if you are not pregnant. Your level could have easily been somewhere between the 10-25 level. I'm not sure if you are at day 14 after EC or ET?? Sounds like you're going to have to sit it out just a little longer hon but definitely reason to be cheerful  . What did the clinic say??

Here's my latest 4 days post blast transfer (embies 9 days old)

Well I had a strange day yesterday. Woke feeling gloomy as symptoms were fading and I bled at 4dpt on my last cycle. I went to the clinic to get a progesterone test and it came back as 27.3 which I understand is borderline for IVF. They didn't seem worried at all and said it was fine. They told me to carry on as normal but when I asked if I could increase my Cyclogest dose to 3/day they said good idea. 

I have to say I'm really cross with the clinic. It was my acupuncturist who said that progesterone seemed like the obvious problem and that I should push to have a test! They've got so many patients I just don't think they analyse cycles closely enough. 

Ho hum, enough of that rant. I'm now on 3 cyclogest a day and have changed to front door, just in case I'm not absorbing properly the other way!  and, lo and behold, boobs are now sore and heavy again. DH agrees, he's now official expert  on the monthly ebbs and flows of my boobs  

I'm feeling a little more positive about getting through the 2ww at least   .

Anyway, lots of love to all girls on the thread. So sad to hear all the  's.

Babydancer xxx

Have just worked out what bubbles are and I've only got 7!!! Feeling a bit unloved - could you send me lots!!!!


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

babydancer i hav eblown somme bubbles to cheer u up a bit. i think you havedone the right thing by getting a test. Hope the extra cyclogyst does the job.  i am on Gestone which is progesterone im and cyclogest at night. What clinic are you at??  i test on Sat/Mon.  Geeting blood test on Sat but dr away until Mon.  so i might do a hpt on Sat. 

Susan x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I had some pink on the tissue last night and earlier today and was concerned? I'm 5 wks and 3 days today, the clinic have reassured me that its fine and quite common, it could be where the embryo/baby/'s is embedding further in and some of the lining has come away? I'm to phone if I get any associated pain and/or more bleeding. I have had dull aches occasionally and twinges but I've had those all week or more and the clinic said its normal and only real pain is a worry, so trying to stay positive.  

My last level was fine yesterday at 4777, I was expecting it to be more like 5,000+ as my last one was 2232 on Sunday but again was reassured that it doesn't always double in 2 days when it reaches the 1000 mark.

My 6 wk scan is 10am this Monday.  excited and worried!  

I'll post later if I can but going to put my feet up and take it easy for a bit.

Sorry to hear the sad news of MN, Dimples, JoJomama, Keira, Anna & Lynn.  

Poppins x


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Poppins sorry about the little bleed but that is very common.  Hope the scan goes well on Monday.

Susan x


----------



## KellyC (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh god Lizzy ive read what I typed ha ha ha 

Ive lost it completely    

Been doing typo's all week at work, boss keeps making me change it all. 

One more sleep to go and then ill know tomorrow.  Im proud of myself now ive resisted the pee sticks 

Lots of love and luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Gbnut - thanks for all those bubbles!!!!  Your comments were very interesting. My clinic is St. Georges House, under Geeta Nargund. They're good in some ways but have, quite frankly, been a bit crap in others. They are just so busy that you feel like you don't want to bother them with "silly" questions. I asked them about the Gestone injections and they said they couldn't give them too me on this cycle cos the Cyclogest and Gestone work in different ways?!? Hmmm, sounds a bit fishy to me. Keep me posted on your cycle - all sounds good so far, fingers crossed for test day    

Poppins, stay strong and    . Your embies will be buried so deep inside the lining by now so a tiny bleed won't be bothering them. Hope all still well. Keep us posted. 

Kelly -  pee stick    are very impressed with your iron will. A lesson to us all

Babydust to all xxxxxxx

Babydancer

Anyway,


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Susan & Babydancer, Thank you both! Seems to be ok I think?  

Kelly, So you should feel proud of yourself!   I did too as I held out this time round too.  

I had one other teeny tiny bit of pink on the tissue again earlier then nothing all day, just now I had a teeny teeny tiny bit but it looked more browner so maybe its the last of it, there hasn't been much at all, and since speaking to the clinic again today I feel more reasured.

My behind is now so bruised fron the gestone jabs I had to sit on a cushion today!  

Poppins x


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I am new to the waiting list... only 6 days to testing and just found out about this wonderful web site... I could have used it a few weeks/months ago thats for sure!!

Have had abdo twinges since saturday but don't know what to think, not too much I guess, fingers and toes crossed its those embryos digging in though.

Hope you don't mind me joining in?

Inggirl xx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

its a BFN for me, again!  

fingers crossed for all your lovely ladies waiting to test   

love
Suzi xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Suzi, So sorry to hear you got sad news again.  Take care, it really isn't fair, and I wish you luck with your follow up apointment.

Inggirl, Hi and good luck, you'll find this site a godsend now!   

I feel ok again today, had a tiny bit of streaky stuff on tissue again earlier, but not worrying about it been told so many times that its really common, and I've told many a girl on here the same thing!, just looking forward to our 6 week scan on Monday!     a little bit scared about the scan though!  

Poppins x


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

LizzyB said:


> New home everybody.......much luck to you all on the 2ww
> 
> SWIFTY 28 Mar ICSI
> jen_d 28 Mar IUI
> ...


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry Lizzy,

Still have my 'L' plates on for navigating this site... I added myself to the list, hope you don't mind.

Good luck to you all, sorry it didn't work for you Suzi x

Inggirl
(Kim)


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goooooodness: the pee stick has spoken and said:          

Can hardly believe it.  We are speechless!  

Still got OHSS symptoms, so feel lousy physically, but, hey, I never thought this day would come, so abdominal pains aint gonna undermine my happiness.


Hi Inggirl: I am new to this thread, too....I guess I'll be off it now, but good luck with your last few days   and hope you don't go completely   

Suzi: so sorry, hun.  I dont think any words will make it seem better, except: dont ever give up hope  

Clarey xxx


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all
Please can I join this thread as I am on my 2ww also? I had an FET cycle with donor eggs, out in the Ukraine, (Kiev), and my test date is 27th, next Friday. First week not so bad but today I have had some cramps and feel really low about it.
This will be my 4th attempt and also my last...so really am pinning my hopes on this one.
I am going to read through the thread now and try to see what's been going on and who's posting. 
PP xx


----------



## Clareybob (Mar 4, 2007)

HI PP, 
Just wanted to say that I had AF-type cramps throughout the 2ww, and at times was absolutely convinced that I was going to get a BFN, but it was all symptomatic of a BFP, so don't get down about any symptoms until the fat lady sings, cos anything could mean anything. 

Rootin for you and sending you lots of     for it to work for you this time around.

Clarey xxxxxx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Clarey,

Thanks for all good wishes and so many congratulations to you... you must be over the moon  .

I get what you say about the cramps, but hard not to think the worst... I am getting some too PP  !!  

Any tips on getting through the next 5 days??

Inggirl


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hi Inggirl... cramps and period pains, sore boobs etc..... please ignore them all. Unless you start a proper period while in the 2ww you are Pupo. (pregnant until proven otherwise). The 2ww is a nightmare..just a complete life on hold nightmare..even if you keep busy your mind is constantly on what might or might not be going on in your body. Just wanted to say Good luck cos no amount of saying don't worry etc etc will change what you think or feel. Fingers crossed for you .


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Suzi ~ ah i'm sorry hun........take care of yourself xx

Hi Inggirl ~ welcome to the thread.......my MIL lives in Pinner  Shout it you need any help getting around the site 

PP ~ welcome to you too.....sending you lots of luck and 

Poppins ~ good luck for Monday 

Clarey ~ congratulations, thats really lovely news 

Sorry it's a quick catch up but hope everyone's ok 

Any news from Kelly or Dianna for today?  

Good luck to Jenna for tomorrow  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Melb,

Thanks for info, so wish I had known about this site at the start of the ICSI, you read so much into every twinge, trying not to though, have read some links on the site that put it all in perspective.  Am so grateful for all tips, thank you xxx 

Lizzy, thanks so much for welcome, and offer of help, not been able to access the chat room yet...is that normal??

Good luck to everyone
Inggirl xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Inggirl ~ have IMed you


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello everybody

Just thought I would let you know that sadly it was a negative test again this morning, after naughtily testing early this week (definitely not a good idea!).  We are keen to get a follow up appointment this week to look at round 2...    In the meantime we are determined to try to have a good weekend... with a big glass of wine!

Sending everyone lots of     for great news on your tests over the next couple of weeks

SCX


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi girls,
BFN for me this morning  
Iam not goin to let this s**t beat us.  
Iam waiting now for our NHS go which will be september time, the way the months are flying by it'll be here before we know it  
Iam goin to TRY and take a break from it all and bulid our strength for our next go, but still have plenty of    
Good luck to everyone 
Take care all
Luv jenna xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Jenna so sorry to hear you news,   xxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

s-c hugs to you too


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

hi all can anyone help with the folliwing i have posted on the IUI board but noboy has got back to me 

well i got inseminated Friday, all went well until the Dr asked if i had any suppositories left from the last IUI, well i did but i had lots of problems with them, so i asked if i could have something else namely the gel, well the Dr prescribed Gestone for me 50mg a day injecting, well i know it sounds daft but i hate injections even though i have been doing it for months now with treatment, anyway, the nurse told me to go and get the prescription from the pharmacy and come back as my DH would have to give me the injections, (this worried me) anyway the nurse said that the injection had to go within a certain area, and well it killed!!!!! i was agony, more pain than the insemination, that was a nightmare due to a low cervix, anyway today my DH is in Liverpool so my mum came over to do it, and nope i could not let her, and shes a nurse, i freaked out, anyway after a lot of tears and hysterics i calmed down and said to myself my mum and sister in law, I'm going to See the suppositories i don't care about the pain, what i want to know is "is it OK to use them" as the nurse kept telling me yesterday that i had to use the injections for 16 days and if a BFP came then it would be for a further 12 weeks, and when i asked about using something else she never really answered me, i am in bits and getting really stressed out, my mum thinks i should grin and bear it until Monday when i can ring the clinic but i can't i really really cannot have those injections, am i being stupid, am i putting this treatment at risk, please someone please help me i don't know what to do, sorry it's so long please help?


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi George Paws

Just to say please, please if you can do the injections as they say - EVERYONE freaks about them but actually they should be fine - my DH used to do them into my bum with the green 'drawing up' needle and honestly I really didn't feel anything - you should ice up before hand say for 5 mins - this will hurt more than the injection - and then I used to sing to distract myself     - honestly I really couldn't feel it.  Other girls use a cream called Emula - or something like that not sure   - presume it acts like some sort of anaesthetic

I don't quite understand why the injection hurt so much    - it really shouldn't - where did you do it - I think you can do leg or bum but I would go for the bum personally................I would ring the clinic to discuss this.  I am assuming these injections are the best way and I've been told the green needle is the best for ensuring it gets into the system effectively (not a smaller blue needle which you could possibly get) - I don't think there is another option otherwise I think they would give it as NO ONE likes these but honestly everyone says afterwards oh - not so bad as i thought - most people dislike the Clexane more as it stings.........

Hang on in there - its really important to take the meds they say it really will give you the best chance - you have come so far................be strong for your little ones     

Gini
xxx


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

PS 

Just noticed you might be able to use the suppositories - I was on both last time!! - so it could be worse    - maybe you can go back to them - they can interfere with your 'system' a bit but I changed the times I took them - 11am and pm and I found after a few days I really didn't notice them at all............

GOOD LUCK


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well i got up this morning with a lip full of cold sores so, i guess the stress of yesterday have taken it's toll on me, anyway i can only do the injections in the lower back, well that's what the nurse told us also my mum who's a nurse and also my step dad who was a anesthetist (sorry about the spelling he used to knock people out before an op) said they could not believe that a muscular injection was to be administered by a novice namely DH after only a 3 min discussion of it, and i myself was a mental health nurse for years and i had to have a 9 Day training coarse to do depo's on patients, so i think that having my DH to give my these injections is well irresponsible and i don;t trust a machine operator (dh's job) to do them for me.  Anyway i am not stressing about them, anymore cos i ain't doing them, if i haden;t of mentioned that i did not get on with the suppossies then i would be taking them, and i used one last night and touch wood, i have been fine, and not a lot of leekage TMI sorry after, so thanks girls I'll ring the clinic tomorrow to ask for more.  I cannot get stressed like that it cannot be good for me after treatment Fri surely


----------



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi there
Just to up date you on 2ww board. It was a BFN stated bleeding last Sunday, Clinic wanted me to test anyway but it wasn't a surprised to get a neg as the cramps and bleeding had been quite bad. Been a hard week especially as spotting the night before going back to work. First couple of days just got through it but am starting to get back to normal. Have some lovely friends which helps. Had a card from a friend that said 
'nothing is more beautiful than love that has survived the storms of life'
Obviously that had me in floods of tears.

Good luck to everyone and fingers crossed for a BFP, maybe next time it'll be us. Follow up appointment in May

DiannaK


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.  Just had ET yesterday with a natural FET cycle. Had 2 grade 3 embies returned   was hoping they would be of better grade.  Doc has told me not to get hopes up.  Anyway I hope you don't mind me joining you ladies whilst on the 2 ww.  Not getting my hopes up this month though.    for all of us.  Testing 5/05/07

Love BONZI

Wish you all the best.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Bonzi, Good luck, try not too worry about the grades they are more for the embryologists use than ours and you have 2 embryo's back were they belong so you have hope!   

Dianna, I'm sorry,   I hope your follow up helps in some way, and it sounds as is you have some lovely friends.  

Georges Paws, I hope you are over your needle escapade! They are horrid injection's and when i did them last time in my leg they were agony every time, this time I managed and still are to do them in my bottom, I do them in the top outer corner straight into the muscle and its much better, after numbing with frozen peas! Still at least you can use suppositories instead, I'm on both, and I find "back door" no mess at all! they do upset the daily routine so to speak but it eases or have I just got used to it .  

Jenna, & SC, I'm so sorry you both got sad news too.     I know that feeling oh too well, all the best for your follow up's.

Inggirl & Melb, Hope you both ok, those twinges are good signs without pain and a bleed so fingers crossed for you both!!      

I have my 6 week scan in the morning! Feeling nervous and excited, my mind is all over the place!   I am still so tired I had a sleep earlier but felt awful and queasy when my cat woke me up to be fed, then I really needed a peg on my nose to do it-the smell , you should of seen me!  

Poppins x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

SC ~ i'm so sorry hun......big hugs to you. Hope you get a follow up soon 

Jenna ~ i'm sorry to hear your news too, lets hope your NHS go will be here in no time 

Dianna ~ big hugs hun....what a lovely card from your friend 

Bonzi ~ welcome to the thread....going to keep everything crossed for you  

George Paws ~ how are you doing now hun?

Poppins ~ enjoy tomorrow......so exciting 

Hope everyone's ok and enjoying the sun 

Love and luck especially to gbnut for tomorrow  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hello everyone


I am testing on 7th May, so can I be added to the testers list?

Thanks

Wrenster


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm testing on 4th May.  Embryos transfer tomorrow morning at 8.30 am - 3rd time lucky!!

Good Luck everyone!!

Steffan


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

 Lizzy for   vibes really need it this time.

Poppins  thanks hun for the encouraging note about grade of Embie will try to stay positive 

Trying to relax 2 days post transfer. I am really worried though keep getting watery discharge. Should this still be going on? Can anyone shed some light?

Good luck to all of you
bonzi xx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Still no sign of the AF, but not counting on it not arriving... I have been incredibly bloated all weekend, upper abdominal as well as lower, has anyone else experienced this with the Progesterone suppositories?  So uncomfortable .  Still, only 2 days till testing.

Thinking of all of you

Inggirl xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well rang the clinic this morning and my gps clinic just rang me back and said that it was fine to use the pessaries instead of the injections, so phew...am i relieved, they were laughing at me and i was having a giggle as well, how i was a nurse for 7 years and have been injecting for months and cannot stand to do the gestone injections, but i have been told that nurses and doctors are the worse patients and i think i believe it.  So i will sleep better tonight, although i am so tired i don;t know what's wrong with me, not sure it's all the stress over the weekend or if i am coming down with something.  Anyway i can now fell like i am on the 2ww even thought it's the 3rd day into the 16 days i have to wait testing 6th May, so good luck all of you testing lets hope it will be a great month for BFP's and thanks for all the help over the past few days yet again i am overwhelmed by your kindness thanks


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello,

Just wondering if I can join in.  Im on day 4 on my 2WW.  And im bored already!!!

Looking forward to getting to know everyone on the thread

Love Jacks


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wrenster and Jacks ~ welcome to the thread, good to have you here 

Steffan ~ welcome to you too.......how did ET go today?

George ~ thats good news about the pessaries.....bet thats a relief!  You're testing on my Wedding Anniversary, hope thats a good sign.

Inggirl and Bonzi ~ hope someone can give you some answers, is it worth giving your clinics a quick ring, see if they can help 

How's everyone doing today?

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just to let you know the 6 week scan went really well  , DH came with me and we have 2 sac's! but at the moment only one good sized baby with a healthy heart beat, feel very relieved but was flooded with all sorts of emotions when we saw the other sac and a baby but no heart beat? there may be one next scan on Monday, we just have to wait and see? but I have got this far, have one healthy baby and I have done all I can and will continue too, so no worrying for me, but it would be lovely to have twins.   feel very over whelmed still, to see that heart beat was magical, DH keeps phoning me and saying how excited and relieved and pleased he is too!  

Wrenster & Jacks, Welcome and good luck.   

Inggirl, I obviously dont want to get your hopes up too much but you may be getting slight OHSS if it has worked thats exactly how I felt and still do if I don't drink plenty and eat regularly so rest and drink gallons.  

Bonzi, It may be from the cyclogest? just call your clinic to check.  

Steffan, welcome also and good luck.  

Lizzy, Thank you!  

Poppins x


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

hi girls

Can't seem to get anyone at clinic today.  Anyone have similar symptoms watery discharge. Everytime change undies they get wet again, watery discharge (sorry to TMI) 3 days post transfer today. What is it? I am using crinone gel for progest support and I am putting it front door every evening. Is it that?



Any help
BONZI
xxxx


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Just popped in to get the weekends news.

Jenna, SC & Dianna - so sorry to hear your news. Take some time to recoevr from this and indulge yourself with some treats 

Poppins - How wonderful to actually be able to see your baby at 6 weeks, and even see a heartbeat. WOW. You must be high on life today  . You give me hope that this can actually work out...

Hello to the newcomers too.

I had a few cramps again over the weekend, but not too bad really. I just sat about in the garden, watching my dd play, and dh sorted the Sunday lunch for me. I could get used to this!! Today I am sure my (.)(.) are a little tender if I poke them. Maybe I should stop doing that!! 

3 more sleeps until I do my pee test. Unfortunately I can't get to my GP to do a blood test until next Monday now, so 7 more sleeps for that, and even more until I get that result.....mmmm might get a private test done this time...

PP xx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Lizzy - thanks for advice, went to GP but not much use, am good friends with a hot water bottle at the moment!! 

Poppins - what an amazing time you must have had this morning, how exciting to see a heart beat... , I really hope you  see another heartbeat at the next scan, that would be amazing!  I did wonder if it might be OHSS, but can it start so late after EC?  Went to GP this morning, but they were not much use, phoned the clinic who said bloating could happen with Progesterone, but my insides feel so sensitive, it feels like more than just bloating.

Bonzi - don't think I can help as I am only using progesterone, but it would seem to make sense that it is the gel, unless it is just remnants of ovulation dishcharge?

Hello Wrenster and Jacks - good luck and try and keep busy, its the only way to get through the  !

Pinkpaula - I feel your pain in the waiting game, I desperately want to do pee test at the mo, but clinic forbid it, so its a blood test for me.  I keep poking my (.)(.) too, but they aren't so sore today, trying not to read too much into it..2 more sleeps for me...

Thinking of you all,
Inggirl xxx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Ooops, Steffan, meant to say welcome and good luck to you too.  Hope it all went ok today xxxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

3 days post tranfer and I stil hanging on









I will go back to work tomorrow and will try to take it easy. Will try to do half day until feel better. Wednesday also will take it easy and try to go early. I don't know bit confused about having bed rest or going back to work







just praying it won't effect my chances with a BFP







. Anyone else going to work during 2 ww?

Thanks for all your replies ladies.


















Back soon
bonzi
xxx


----------



## Hopeful emma (Apr 10, 2007)

Hiya,

a bit new to this board as i usually post somewhere else. i am testing on 27th and its driving me round the bend, spend equal amounts of time estatic and then down to the depths of despair as every twinge gets interpreted as pregnant or not.

anyway just wanted to say to bonzi, i toook no time off work at all, i had ET on a sunday and went back to work on the tuesday. i wouldnt worry to much as long as you are eating good and resting in between working.

good luck everyone else.

stressedem


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Bonzi,

I went back to work the day after ET, and have worked ever since... I think once they are in, they will either stick or they won't, there seems to be no ryhme or reason.

I have big AF type twinges tonight, trying not to worry but its difficult.

Inggirl x


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Just to add to this morning's doom....all my confidence has disappeared over night. I am convinced this has not worked and that it's the end of the road for me. I have heard of other women starting AF before their test date, but this has never happened to me on my previous attempts. I still feel some pains though, and no sore (.)(.) really. 3 more sleeps to go and it just gets harder. I am going to be so gutted, and I know I shouldn't be so irrational about this, but I'm cracking up I think. 

Also, my GP gave me some Climaval to take as my Progynova has run out. It's the same main ingredient but I've not had it before. Has anyone else ever had this? I don't know if a DE cycle is different to people using their own eggs. I never got that chance!!
Any ideas?

PP xx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi PP,

Try and stay positive if you can, I feel exactly the same though, D day tomorrow and I am terrified!
I guess that any twinges could mean so many things that you just have to wait for the dreaded blood test to confirm either way.  I am almost certain things have not worked, but just trying to work on a think the worst but hope for the best basis, I guess its the only way.

I am not sure about your drug regime, I have not had to take anything you have mentioned.

I am thinking of you and sending positive vibes  

Take care,
Inggirl


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hi ladies, sorry to report bad news   but I started spotting today (brown stuff like I always get before AF) so I did a test and a BFN  I knew I would.

Anyway me and DH are going ahead with another cycle! 

loads of luck to everyone!!

Vicks xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry   Queenvic

Keep on trying it will work one day.

LOVE BONZI


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Am sorry too Queenvic, really hope it works for you next time.  Hope you are doing ok 

Inggirl xxx


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Queenvic, I am so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully next time will be your turn. Good luck and stay strong.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Inggirl, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.    

PP, Try and stay positive for your embies I know its so hard these last few days.    

Vicks, I'm so sorry this go didn't work for you,   I wish you lots of luck for your next go.  

Bonzi, Hope you got hold of someone, i've never used crinone but it sounds like it could be the culprit? Just take it easy when you can, I went out alot more on this go than ever before then rested when I could, and it worked!  

Stressedem, Good luck with this go!  

I had IVIG today and now feel really groggy still, my head is all fuzzy  , wont stay on here for long! 

Poppins x


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

So sorry to read the bad news Queenvic.

You will get there soon

Love Jacks


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Vicks ~ i'm so sorry hun....just sending many hugs 

Bonzi ~ did you manage to get through to the clinic yet? There's a thread about what people did after ET, I think it was a voting poll.......i'll try and find it for you. Think the result was that it didn't really matter whether you go back to work or not.....think as long as you rest for the first few days then it's fine 

PP ~ sounds like you had a fab weekend, i love chilling out in the garden this time of the year. Not heard of Climaval but i'm sure it must be fine 

Poppins ~ ah hun, that must have been amazing today.....i guess very bittersweet too though. Much luck for next Monday....will be thinking of you 

Hi StressedEm ~ welcome to the thread, guess you don't have long to go now  

Inggirl ~ did you get into chat? Huuuuggge luck for tomorrow       

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Poppins and Lizzy, for all good luck wishes, have a feeling I am going to need them...Not sure how much sleep I will get tonight, just not feeling lucky, but I guess that is probably the hormones?!

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow, its a lottery, but I hope we all win!  Am I allowed to try and spread fairydust??

Here goes    

Thinking of you all,

Inggirl xxx


----------



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm testing on Sat 28th and couldnt' be more obesessed with symptoms !  I've had strong AF cramps since the ET (I always get those 2 weeks before AF arrives), am constantly feeling wet and checking my knickers the whole time.  This is my 1st IVF and the 2ww has been a lot tougher than I thought.

So got my usual AF cramps, can't sleep through worry,  but no pregnancy symptoms .  have also started checking boobs today in the vain hope that they are bigger/sorer but no change at all.


This site has been amazing for me and made me realise that I haven't been going mad !

Good luck everyone,

Sam


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Morning everyone 

Sam ~ welcome to the thread  Have you had a look at this link hun:

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

It's really reassuring about cramps! Loads of luck to you 

Inggirl ~ hope you got some sleep. Love you signature about your naughty puppy......reminded me of when one of mine was a puppy and chewed my favourite strappy sandals  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

HI ladies








Thanks soo much for the reassurance about going back to work. I







it works this time. Trying to stay   . Day 4 after ET today and I only went into work for half day and then did a sickie









I don't feel any different just a little tired and occasional upset stomach







trying not to think about it though. It is soooooooooooooo hard hard hard hard









Work also asked me for a sick note today and I told them that I did not go to the docs and stayed at home so don't know where to get one from







. I thought they were soo insensitive first day back and sick notes are being requested daaaaaaaaa. This work thing and tx is soo hard. I don't know what to do anymore the stress of it all. It is enough we have the 2ww to worry about, just don't need that extra crap from work









How you ladies hanging in? Who is on day 4 today? Have you had any symptoms? anyone feeling sleepy







and sicky? Like I say I am not reading much into it.

A friend invited me to her Birthday tonight and I am contemplating it. I don't know if I should go or take a rest.







Maybe I should have a rest today. It seems silly as most of you have said that it is ok to go on as normal. Maybe stressing about it and just sitting at home all day won't help. I don't know will think about it.









GOODLUCK LADIES








BONZI


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I can't believe it, but it was a  !!!!

I am in absolute shock... its all a bit surreal, but am just so over the moon.

Just got to get through the scan in 2 weeks and then hopefully its   for me...

So much good luck to you all, I will be thinking of you

Inggirl xxxx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Inggirl,

Congrats on your   babes.

Take is easy and let us know how you get on at your scan

Love Jacks


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks so much Jacks,

Fingers crossed you get good news too

Lots of love

Inggirl xxx


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to this site.  

I'm on day 5 of my  and test on 3 May, I'm very nervous about it all.  Not really had any symptoms one way or the other, and am a bit worried.  

Congratulations   to all the BFP and lots of   to everyone else.


----------



## merrilees (Jan 30, 2007)

hi annemarie

I'm new to this site also but i'm on day 6 of the 2ww test may 2nd and i've not had any symptons at all dreading going to the loo, and constantly poking my (..) to see it they are sore.  I dont hold out much hope for this one only had 1, 2 cell embie put back in and the last time i had ivf took my af on day 7 so in theory thats tommorrow so dreading that day.  Having said that i'm only on day 22 of my cycle and normally last to day 25 or 26 so that will probably be the weekend.  Desperately looking for some kind of sympton to make me feel this has worked.  Fingers crossed for you too.

Well done to everyone with bfps great to hear some good news for a change.


merrilees


----------



## RazzyB (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi annemarie & marilees

I am new to the site too.

I had my ET last Friday & go back to ACU next Wed 2nd May for my blood test.  Feels like the longest 12 days ever!  Have been in this situation before but it was Xmas then so had plenty to occupy my mind.  Only symptoms I have is (..) are bigger but not sore.  Think its the drugs more than anything upto 6mgs pr day now of Prognova.  Also get tired very easy.

Am trying to rest as much as possible but work as a Massage Therapist so just cut down on the amount am doing.  Did anybody get any advice regarding rest.  My clinic always just say do what you feel you wont regret if it doesn't work which I feel is abit of a cop out.

Congrats to all BFP & fingers crossed for everyone else.  Heres hoping  

Razzy B


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Innigirl            

love BONZI
xxxxx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Bonzi,

Am very chuffed, still can't quite believe it, and obviously have to wait for viable scan, but until then Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

Wishing you lots and lots of luck on the 5th, I will be sending you lots of     .

Thinking of you and all those on the 2WW

Love,
Inggirl xxxxxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all my fellow 2ww  

I'm starting to get impatient now so will you all send the    to me.  

No only kidding i promised DH i would not test early this time cause i am enjoying the fact saying I'm pg until proven otherwise.

Hope you are all well

Congratulation to the ladies who got a   

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Inggirl,

CONGRATULATIONS!     Isn't it an amazing feeling to see that positive test!  

All the best, and good luck, I hope these 2 weeks go quickly for you.

Poppins x


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi Inggirl - congratulations!  And to everyone else with a BFP!

I had 2 embies put in on Monday and I have crampy pains in my abdomen - terrified I'm going to come on.  Last two times I've started bleeding on day 10 - so this seems a bit early - could it be implantation pains?


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Poppins,

Thanks for congrats, am very excited, DH being very serious about it all (spoilsport!) but I think he is just worried something will go wrong.  How was yours after you found out??

Hi Steffan,

I had pains for a few days post ET, but not sure if it was just bruising from EC??  Hope that it had something to do with them digging in tho, and that it is same situation for you....wishing you so much luck xxx

Thinking of you all

Inggirl      xxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulation Inggirl    

To everyone on the 2ww -      

Shabba x


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh Inggirl, fantastic news         

I test tomorrow so am desperately hoping I can add to this good news. I am thinking about the "what if's" constantly and the shops are calling me to buy a test....1 more sleep, 1 more day, less than 24 hours.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bonzi ~ here's the link i was talking about:
What did you do following ET: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65857.0
Hope you had a lovely time if you went out last night 

Annmarie, Razzy and Merrilees ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too  Try not to worry too much about symptoms as it does seem that anything goes, even no symptoms at all. Sending you lots of luck and 

Razzy ~ have a look at the link above too if you want, it's a link to a poll on here about what people did after ET 

Hugs ~   

Steffan ~ oh i really hope so hun 

Pinkpaula ~ not long now.......really hope you get good news too  

Inggirl ~ wow hun, thats just fab news......many congratulations 

Much luck to Babydancer for your test today  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all.  Anyone mind if i join the thread?!  I had EC on the 18th and ET on the 20th.  My blood test is booked for the 1st May.  I'm feeling really normal at the moment but am a bit worried that the embryos that went back in were only 2 cell.  The embryologist said that they probably fertilised later on and they were looking like they were about to divide again, but it still worries me senseless! 

Anyhoo, be great to speak to any cycle buddies.

Joxx


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Ladies

It is day 5 of the 2 ww for me today and I am going to







explode it is mad.

Lizzy - I stayed at home yesterday DH suggested that I rest and take it easy at least until 8 days post transfer. Going to stay at home and rest until Saturday and will then go out for some fun. I can't handle this sitting around anymore.

Inngirl-  You gave me a lot of   vibes. It is good to know someone who went to work after ET like me ended up getting BFP.







makes me feel a lot better as I was really worried about returning to work and moving around etc. You are a great example and your right hun if they want to stick they will stick.







gonna relax now and let nature take its course. Enjoy the preggers hun.









I have got a nice mask on to help rejuvenate my skin as I type away here. I should be relaxing really that is what it says on the pack







will do some of that later.

GOod luck to everyone else. What is happening with other 2ww. Anyone bored and want to go into chat sometime just pm me. I would love the company. It really helps during the 2ww to talk with others in the same boat.

No symptoms is driving me mad. Nothing.







I am praying it is not bad news.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Ingirl,

My Dh was the opposite and very excited and at first I worried he was too excited?!   and was going to everyone    but luckily he hasn't and has been fine ever sicne, he phones to see how I am every morning as he leaves before me and I'm still in cloud cuckoo land!   We are both cautious still, but I guess thats natural, your DH just wants to protect you I bet he's grinning inside, he'll soon relax when you have that first scan!  

Poppins x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello everyone 

Just to let you know i'm going completely 'fruit & nut' with waiting,
i'm so impatient (can you tell)  

IVF
EC Saturday 21st April (1 ovary, 6 eggs, 5 fertilised)
ET Monday 23rd April (2 x grade 1 embies 4 cell)
test date Tueday 8th May

i've got myself signed off sick this week but can't for next week cos we have Ofsted inspectors in & it wouldn't be fair on my work mates.
at least i'm hopefully missing all the running round like blue ar$ed flies this week.   

hope everyone is ok
ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all your good wishes, I did a hpt this morning, just to see it for myself and it was very positive, so am just so excited.

Poppins, thanks for reassurance re DH, I am sure you are right, he shed a tear when we heard, I think he just won't quite believe it until he see's it for himself on a scan.

Bonzi, try and stay sane, I know its difficult... not long to go now - thinking of you and sending you lots of               !

Lizzy, thanks so much for all your support

Wishing you all a  

Inggirl xxx


----------



## sam123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Congratulations Inggirl!

I just did a HPT and got a BFN.  I'm not due to officially test until Sat (28th april) but my AF pains have been so bad that I went ahead and did it.  Husband and I have decided to give it another go as soon as possible, and I'll be meeting doc on Sat to talk about next steps,time between treatment etc.

Good luck to all of you and take care

Sam


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jo ~ welcome to the thread and to a world of worry hun  Bet your embies are doing just fine  

Em (angels) ~ welcome to you too  I guess you're a teacher then  Good luck with the ofsted and huge luck for your embies  

Sam ~ i'll keep everything crossed that it changes for you in the next couple of days 

Bonzi ~ you sound like you are going a bit stir crazy hun.......at least you'll have lovely skin when you go out Saturday 

Poppins ~ how are you feeling hun?

Inggirl ~ sorry, haven't forgotten you......i will IM 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

and congrats to all who got   and so sorry to those who did not 

I haven't posted for a few days due to me yet again, being in agony.  First i was worried sick about not being able to do the injections, then got over that put pack on pessaries, so i was happy, then tuesday, it started feeling sick first then the pain yet again, i am so gutted, i really felt fab on Monday after speaking to the clinic and felt really well, but then tuesday afternoon i was in agony yet again, the trapped wind is awful rang the clinic again yeserday (i bet they love me) and asked if i could take resolves again like the last time, they told me to read out what was in them and they said ok take them but not too many a day.  It worked tuesday but wed and last night i was crying, and bent over in agony every hour on the hor from around 5pm yeserday.  I can;t cope with this all through the 11 days i have left to test (6th may) i have more fear this time of a BFN, after the last time, and i am knicker checking to an extreme, if they could have a sport in checking knickers i would have a gold medal by now    anyway i don;t know what to do DH is at a loss, he is petrified to speak/look at me thinking what i am thinking all the time, we were on a high last friday after incemination now were are rock bottom, thinking the worst yet again, the thing is this is the last IUI go we have and if this does not work we have a 12-18month wait for our IVF NHS funded turn, and we feel like its the end of the world at the moment.  The symptoms i am having are mad, really really sore boobs and they are huge, sore belly, really bad back, and feeling sick, don;t feel like eating but got to to go to the loo regular, everything is turning my belly, is this a good sign? or a bad one? oh god it's so cruel, this waiting gaome and discomfort, its so unfair.  I am so sorry about this but i don;t know what to do


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

George ~ aw hun you're really going through it.....just want to send you a


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks lizzy


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone   Is it ok if I join the board please?

I had my e/t today, and had 2 x 8 cell Grade 1 embies put back, which we are really pleased with!!! I am now tucked up in bed reading FF!!!

My test date is the 7th May, which I am hoping is a lucky sign, as on the e/s board we love the number 7!!!  

Is anyone else testing around the same time as me?? Finding it really hard to get my head round these 2 little embies inside me, and I cant feel a thing!!!
Slightly paranoid that they have fallen out somewhere!!! (I know they havent!!)

Looking forward to chatting to you all. 
xxxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Kateag

Have sent you a PM - we are testing the same day!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Have replied hun!!

Ooooh this is so scary!!! 

xxxx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi George,

Just sending you a hug  , 

I cant believe I have hit the half way mark, its gone surprisingly quickly!!  I'm on day 7 already. 

Not having allot of symptoms though yet, should i be worried

Hope everyones OK and anyone thats on the 2WW isn't going to mad!

Love Jacks


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Sam, you never know it could just be too early, I was very good and just went to clinic on my day to test, did not do any before.  As they said, you can have a false negative but not a false positive... there is still a bit of hope    

George, you poor love, just try and distract yourself a bit, I know you feel rough, but perhaps go for a long walk with that beautiful looking dog of yours and try and clear your head.  I know it is hell, I feel very lucky right now, but all this worry won't do you any good at all.... sending you lots of  and thinking of you, and wishing you a   xxx

Jacks, Kateag and Steffan - so much luck to you all xxx

Inggirl xxx


----------



## inggirl (Apr 19, 2007)

P.S. George, try drinking peppermint tea or lots of hot water for the trapped wind it really does help and also Gaviscon is really good and allowed!

Inggirl xxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

and thanks Jacks and inggirl, i drank gallons of water yesterday and i think it's helped, still a bit sore but feel better this morning, can;t sleep though, and last night my DH had a bacon sandwich due to him working late and could not be bothered to cook anything healthy, and it turned me, and i love bacon, strange   did not say anything to DH as he's very delicate at the moment he flipped on his mm the other day cos she asked me is i had sore (.)(.) as she did when she was pregnant with DH, and he just let out this huge shout "it's the pessaries" so i know what to say and what not to.  Anyway I'll try the peppermint tea and drinking hot water, but i think the gallons of water helped me yesterday so I'm trying to drink some more today thanks all and good luck, only 9 more days after today for testing


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya

Still counting   day 6 today after ET. This is really hard girls and I am stressed out with work asking for medical sick note to confirm absence. It is sooooooo difficult to deal with this and work requests such as these. Where do I get a sicknote from?

How you girls doing   I am going mad.

[fly]georges paws  [/fly] Sorry to hear your are not well but I was always advised to keep away from hot drinks during the 2ww. Even when drinking tea I was told I should wait for unti it is warmish before I start drinking. I don't know if it as an old wives tale, but my mum always told me to wait until my tea was warmish and not hot before I drank it. She always told me that ladies with bad period pains are advised to drink hot drinks to ease the pain and cleanse the blood out of the body (sorry for TMI). So I have avoided hot drinks during 2ww. GOOD LUCK. This is just an opinion it is up to you in the end.

BONZI
xxxx


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

hello ladies, can i join you please....

i am 2ww'er and mistakingly posted on the wrong 2ww thread, i went natural not realizing that this one was where i should have come. I had my transfer on the 19 of April with two 7/8 celled embies i call Frank and ED.  They are making me crazy cause i don't know if they are slugged in or not. 
I have minimal symptoms that are dewindling fast, and so is my appetite.
Is there any one similar to me, love to chat.

Brandi


----------



## uglybetty (Mar 14, 2007)

I am on the 2WW also - am ttesting on Monday. I had two blasts transferred, and was feeling a whole lot of things, but now - nothing! I know everyone says it doesn't mean anything but I can't help feeling it's all over - also had a bit of pink on the tissue this morning, which is probably too late for implantation... god this is so tough!

Good luck to you though, hope you get a positive!


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi 2wwers

Here we go again the dreaded 2ww!! Well day 1, 13 to go argh!!!!
ET was yesterday with 2 embies with 4 cells each. I feel more positive this time round as they had divided well, no fragmentation. They looked beautiful! I really feel we have progressed this time.
I have been on FF and sofa recovery since EC and will be until Monday. Will go to work Monday, off Tuesday. That will be plenty of rest. I will take it easy at work, not working late and not doing 30 experiments (I am a scientist) at the same time!! That is my plan!

Well I have about 21 pages to read to get to know you all!

Take care   to all
H4B


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, that's me halfway through my 2WW only another 6 days to go till TEST day.  Is anyone else testing on 3 May?  

Merrilees & Razzy B - I hope your both doing ok I have my fingers crossed for you both.        

Finally we have some nice sunshine so I'm off to make the most of it.


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Oups forgot to specify that I will test on the 10th May. Anybody else?
cheers
H4B


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

ladies,


Annamarie 
i test the same day as you do, how are you keeping? any symptoms?  

Betty
it is very possible that a residual cyst has burst and has caused this small bleed or just tissue stretching and cause it. don't give up.     

H4b
may time go fast and turn out wonderful        keep me updated please!


if any one is feeling those dreaded blues at any time let me know i would love to chat.
Brandi


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Im on day 2 of my wait now, well since George and Mildred were put back with me!! And Im wondering when symptoms, should i be lucky, would start? 

Feel like I should be doing something!!! Does anyone else feel like that?! 

xxxx


----------



## RazzyB (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ladies
7 days done, only 5 to go.  Anyone else having there test next Wednesday?

Had a few twinges yesterday & today so far but nothing much.  Feels like I should be getting something!

Take care  
Razzy


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

Please can I join you, over the past few days, there was times when I didn't think I would get this far a long story but I got 2 eggs out of 7 follies, changed to icsi and one fertilized. so had transfer yesterday at 2 cells. Feel very lucky to have been given this last chance. Just trying to focus on my precious little one growing and hopefully implanting, Am taking aspirin, prednisolone for positive ANA anti nuclear antibodies and clexane.
Looking forward to getting to know you all.
Feel very tired what with GA and sedative for ET, but happy that the last two days are over.

Love and hope to you all also lots of sticky vibes.

Test day is the 8th.

Many thanks

Jaybxx


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello Brandi,

I remember you from the Bourn Hall thread last year!

I have now gone for donor eggs in CZ and had two compacting morulas transferred on the 19th April.  

So far I feel absolutely nothing and I am so bored with the waiting.  I haven't got a HPT in the house and feel reluctant to buy one as in the past I have always wasted my money.  I do feel as though my bleed is due to start any time and I do keep knicker checking!  So far nothing, but I am not at all hopeful.

How are you doing this time round?

Nadinex


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello again,

Here is a link about implantation:-

http://www.femalehealthmadesimple.com/FileSixFinal.html

Nadinex

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

This bloody 2 week wait is driving me insane and I'm only on day 4 after embryo transfer.  It seems much worse this time than the first 2 times, possibly as I know this is my last attempt.

How do you girls get through it?  Do you not find yourself analysing every little niggle and twinge??

I had AF type pains all night last night and my legs were really aching, by today I was convinced AF would arrive but it still hasn't - maybe that's a good sign?  

I wish I could be given an anaesthetic and sleep for 2 weeks and wake up to do the test!  If only..........

Anyone testing tomorrow?  Good luck, much love and baby dust to all.

Steffan 
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun, 

Im only day 2 and Im going a bit   Also been getting af pains on and off all day, which I havent enjoyed at all. 

Im with you on the sleep for 10 days and wake up!!! Would be bliss!!!

Good luck to everyone. 

xxxx


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

nadinec ,
hi i remember you also, i am so glad to hear you also have decided to go for more tx. thats great. we had our transfer on the same day. so what day do you test? this time i am trying to be a bit more realistic about things. As this is my last and final attempt at another baby i am just going to enjoy what ever is happening in my body at the moment. each day is very different, so i am so confused and scared.

what are your symptoms?

i am glad you started again also,    

Brandi


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Brandi,

Well I can't say I am enjoying this 2ww at all!

I feel AF pains since yesterday and more today.  Because I have endo my pains always start round my rib cage and sometimes I end up panting just to keep breathing (I know it sounds weird) and this is starting to happen to me now so I am not too hopeful that this has worked.

Because I have had DE this time, the treatment for me has been much less stressful.  I haven't been pumped full of so many drugs.  I am taking estrofem, predisolone, baby aspirin, and utrogestan at the moment and I am unsure whether they will hold my bleed off.    In the past the progesterone alone - used cycolgest in other treatments - has not held my bleed off and I have always bleed prior to test day.

What is so difficult in this 2ww is we are all told not analyse every twinge, ache or pain, but it is just so difficult not to.

I feel I am becoming a twinge bore!

I know you have twin girls, do you remember how you felt when you were pregnant with them? Have you any symptoms at all?

I test on the 2nd May, if I make it till then.

Nadinex


----------



## pinkpaula (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm afraid I had a BFN today guys    

I did a pee test yesterday and today. My blood test was today but I wont get the result until Tuesday probably. Not holding out much hope.

PP xx


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello Pinkpaula,

The BFN's never get easier they get harder and I am thinking of you.

Take care,
Nadinex


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Pinkpaula, Im really sorry to hear about your negative hun. 

Sending you hugs. 

xxxx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

Pinkpaula so sorry for your result.

Well call the    i tested early really really early after getting a job lot of pee sticks form ebay and it's a   i have not told anyone about it and DH is texing me from work as we speak and i am not letting on anything i can;t tell him, he will kill me and he will be so gutted, this is the last IUI we had and the wait for IVF is around 12-18 months so that's it, i knew that's why i got the pee sticks i have been so unwell like the last time and that was the same result.  I know what your all gonna say i had incemination on the 20th April and it's far too early, oh god that's it then,


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, am I right in thinking your test date is the 6th May 

If it is then you have tested way too early so please dont even consider thinking its over!! My test day is the 7th of may, and I only had e/t on thursday!!

Please please please dont believe that test!! First of all its too early and secondly its a cheapy test so wouldnt be any good anyway!!!

PLEASE. 
xxxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Pinkpaula - so, so sorry.  I know how gutted you must be feeling - much love to you xx

Georgepaws - I agree it's far too early!  A friend of mine at work got pregnant naturally, and when her period was late she did a pregnancy test and it was negative, a few days later she did it again and i was positive - don't lose hope!!


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steffan and Kateag thanks for the good vibes, i am thinking the same to be honest, don't know whether to tell DH or not he's due home at arond 12.30 and were going out for the day due to me being stuck in all week feeling terrible, should i say? what do you think? would you tell your DH?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I probably would tell mine yes! But if you decide to tell him, just say you know it was really early and not to take any notice of it, it was just calling you!!

Dont worry hun honestly, there is no way you would get a positive of any test this early. Even if there were twins in there!!!

Go out and enjoy your day and forget the test. Rubbish!!  
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pinkpaula ~ ah hun, i'm sorry to hear your news 

George ~ way way too early....step away for the peesticks hun. Really there's absolutely no way you'll get an accurate result yet.....go and have a lovely time with DH this afternoon 

Kate, Brandi, H4B, Jayb and Nadine ~ welcome to the thread.....happy chatting and much luck to you all  

Uglybetty ~ love your name, my fabourite show at the moment  Welcome and loads of luck to you too  

Jacks ~ no need to be worried hun....lots of ladies get BFPs with no symptoms at all 

Have a good weekend everyone and   to Sam for your test today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## JacksJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello all,

I need your advise........Im on day 9 and am having sharp twinges in the lower tummy area.

Could this be implantation or early signs of AF.  Shouldnt implantation already have happened?

Have now become champion knicker checker!!!

Pinkpaula - really sorry about your result, sending you loads of  

Hows everyone else?

Love Jacks


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Jacks, 

I have just been reading up on implantation and apparently it can happen anywhere between 5-12 days so not too late hun, really hope it is implantation.


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello to you all,

I caved in and tested today and got a BFN.  I am annoyed with myself for wasting money on the tests which really confirm what I already know.  My official test date is 2nd May.  I had 3 day old embryos transferred on the 20th April.  So although I know there is still a very very very small glimmer of hope, I think I will be going back to CZ for my frosties sometime soon.

God I hate this 2ww.  This is the worst one for me as I had pinned all my hopes on it working.  This is IVF 6 for me and I just don't think it will ever work for me.

Sorry I am being so negative and cross. 

Maybe if I go out in the sunshine it will improve my karma!

Nadinex


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

Hope you are all well.  Sorry to hear about BFNs. Stay positive girls and think that it is not over yet and you can still keep going for your dream.  Well I sure am, no matter how many BFNs I get.     

JacksJ- Hiya hun.  I am testing on 5th May.  Today is day 7 after ET and I am having AF type of pains and lower ab pains.  I am not reading much into it but hoping for the best.  Don't worry hun lets just hope for the best.  GOOD LUCK

The waiting is a nightmare girls.  What are we going to do?  ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG  I am at work now as normal and trying to keep my mind busy that way.  Not working not working though    just want to test. 

Is too early to try pee stick?   

How is everyone else?

BONZI


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

well i told DH yesterday and he just laughed and said he was wondering how long it would take me and that he should of put money on which day   , so I'm OK about things and realise that it's way to early and we are going to just pt it down to a bad day, i do have a little voice saying though that "that's It" and i cannot help that.  
The pains we on a little yesterday on my day out, but last night at 3.41am they come back with a vengeance, and i have diarrhea, strange could not go before not can;t stop sorry TMI   , anyway DH gone fishing all day so I'm off over my mums for sunday lunch though i think i better not have any, so only a week today as long as the witch stays away  , all the best girls and good luck


----------



## brandi (Jan 11, 2006)

nadinec,
are you sure haven't tested to early, i have been having the same type of pains, sickness, and heartburn so i thick things are going good for me. What i am trying to get around to is that if feel something i think that is a good sign. I would be nervous if i didn't feel any thing. Acording to my hubby he says i felt like with my twins ( 6yrs ago).

Please don't be negative until you are sure, i will keep you in my thoughts.

Take care,
Brandi


----------



## bonzi_2002 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Day 8 now 5 more days to go before testing     

I have been have really rough days at work.  Everyone around me is either pregnant or is having or has just had thier baby.    not to sound bad but here I am going through years of tx and stressing about 2ww and all this news about others preggers.  I don't know, it is too much really. 

If you are up there and your are listening please please make my turn this time.

LOVE BONZI
GOOD LUCK Ladies 
Come back later
xxxxxx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello,
Finding 2WW hard already! some of your stories are really encouraging though.
Is it normal to still have some bleeding and some stomach cramps 4 days after embryo transfer? 

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Sarah
x


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Brandi,

Thanks for your thoughts.

No I really think the game is up for me.  I feel too normal.  I am not having sickness at all and the pains I did feel have gone and now I just feel completely normal.  No sore boobs nothing.  I did have a look on a poll of women who tested 9dp3dt who got BFNs and from that mostly the BFN was correct.  Yes it is true some women do get late positives like on day 22, but they are the minority.  

Thank you for your kind words and of course I am sending you all positive vibes!

Nadinex


----------



## not givin in never (Sep 11, 2003)

hi iv got my test on 11 may i v hads period pains come and go but no bleeding yet hoping it will work 1st time .everything went smooth hoping to get abfp . hope it worksout for you thanks bye


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi

Please Nadinec don't give up hope yet. Here are some bubbles to cheer you up a bit! Hope it helps!

Bonzi way 2 early for pee stick.  

Georgepaws-I think your body is now adjusting!! Glad you are back in spirits!

Well day 3!!!! only day 3! I can't fit in any clothes I have. I am still so swollen. I wonder what I will wear tomorrow for work?? I didn't have that problem last time. But this time I have had a caugh and I hope that I didn't damage anything down there nore those lovely embies. I hope that they are sheltered from the earthquake of the caugh...I didn't need that dreaded caugh. It makes it harder to believe it will work. Bad luck really, which is, I wonder, probably what it is all about for us.

Anyway let's keep our spirits up! It is sunny and it is Norway at its best! Fabulous.

Cheers everybody!

Take care.
H4B


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all.  Well its day 10 for me and I test on the 1st.  Still no major symptoms, although I am absolutley knackered and keep having ditzy moments, but i think thats just the hormones (or being blonde!).

I'm finding this (my 3rd 2ww) easier because after the 1st and 2nd attempts (one BFN and one BFP which later then failed) i really know there's no point analysing symptoms and to just sit tight and wait for test date.  Still the time doesn't half drag!!

So, in the meantime, I'll eat like a pig, enjoy the sunshine and buy tack for my horse (just in case i'm back in the saddle next weekend!).

Take care all and good luck.
Jo xxx


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Can I join you? I'm testing 11th May.  

Got to say, was totally blown away by the first page with the list of ladies and results of treatment.  Scared me really - I had to count up to date - 62 ladies, 10 unknown results and 17 positives.
Made my heart sink a little   but hey! I'll get over it.... reality bites sometimes!

Wishing you all good karma  

Love Munch xx


----------



## SKC (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you - not giving in ever!

Very good luck to you too!  lets hope it works first time for us both!    

Sarah x


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

H4B,

Thank you.  Wouldn't it be so wonderful if I was wrong!  I normally hate being wrong, but this time I hope I am.

Good luck to all in the 2ww.  It is the most horrendous time.  The only good thing about this 2ww is the fact that the sun has been shining.

Nadinex


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jacks ~ hope they are good twinges hun 

Nadine ~ holding out for you....hope it works out. You be as cross as you like hun  

Bonzi ~ wayyyy too early   Sorry that your work is giving you so much stress (((hugs)))

Sarah (SKC) and Not Givin In ~ i've moved you both here as this is where you'll find everyone else chatting. Welcome to the 2ww and much luck to both of you  

Munch ~ welcome to you too  Please don't read too much into the list.......it's been a really bad month but I hope the luck will change soon 

Hi to Kate, H4B, Jo and Brandi ~ hope you are all doing ok and enjoying the sun 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

munchkinmogil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm testing 11th May.
> 
> Love Munch xx


Sorry Lizzie, Contacted the acu today - my test date is 9th May not 11th! Doh!!
Please can you amend the list?

Fanks Munch xx


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi
Day 4 post ET and I didn't go back to work. I am still coughing and I am getting more and more concerned that this will ruin our chances. I woke up several times during the night with stomach cramps. So this answers your question SCK (don't know about the bleeding, it is best to call your clinic). But I don't know if it is because of the cough adding pressure on my ovaries or trapped wind   sorry for all these details.
This cough comes at an amazing timing!! Not a single cold since last year in March and it has to come now. Just our luck! I am so angry.
I was hoping I could get ridd of it by now since our lovely embies are probably trying to embed themselves and they probably need some peace and quiet.

Please reassure me!

H4B


----------



## annmarie07 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm on day 10 of my  .  The only symptoms I've had so far are wave of tiredness comming over me suddenly on Friday and felt a bit shaky yesterday and had to lye down for a while, so I'm now really starting to worry.  Can I ask a silly question,  If AF has not arrived by your test date, can it still mean a bfn?


----------



## Hope4best (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Ann Marie
To answer your question, even though AF has not arrived by test day, it can unfortunately mean bfn. Mine arrived the day after test day last time and I had a bfn. But on a brighter side, it can also mean bfp. You just never know. 

So keep believing! Tiredness is a symptom! And you are PUPO!
  

I have been to the clinic today because of my belly feeling like a hot air balloon and this dreaded cough. The doctor examined me and found out that I am overstimulating. Nothing too serious for now but I have to take it easy. My ovaries are still big and I have water pockets. So I have all the emergency numbers just in case and she signed me off work for the rest of the week. I feel rather relieved about that because I am quite in discomfort. Feel like I am 4-5 months PG only at day 4!!!!! 

So if anybody feels like I do, go and get checked! It actually never crossed my mind that I was overstimulating. Silly me.

Well take care all and sending   to all

H4B


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hope 4 best

I am so pleased you went to your clinic, at least you know why you have had so much pain. Keep drinking lots and ring those numbers if you are worried.

I am not turning how to be a good poster on here have felt so rough the last few days, that just been reading through your messages and then going to lay down again. Think I have had a urine infection been in bed for the last few days and today just resting on the sofa. I usually have both weeks off but this time had decided to have one week, but now my clinic has signed me off for two which I am pleased about. So once I am feeling better and stronger I promise I will be on here more.

Jo all the best for the 1st.

I really hope many of us will be celebrating I have been through three BFN's and do not wan't to have to go through any more especially as this is our last tx as money is all dried up.

Take Care
Love and Hope
Jaybxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Afternoon everyone, Can I join you please  

Had two blasts transferred today  back to the worst part of the cycle  

Looking forward to getting to know some of you  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93656.0


----------

